# ERS Paper - picture and video thread



## Patrick82

[size=medium]*Documentary video*[/size]

 Part1 (Preparing): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1TCS0RanCY
 Part2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itMb0AyWWrA
 Part3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPoe9Lt7bzQ
 Part4: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Btt6nLIIfT4
 Part5 (Listening): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lq9RSqU6gN0

 [size=medium]*3rd system complete, audio hobby complete:*[/size] http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...&postcount=349

*[size=small]Update 3rd system[/size]*

 3rd audio system Part1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7eNNh-BSg
 Dissecting Valhalla interconnect: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFRptbOtJu8
 3rd audio system Part2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vR5ESUubJZU 

 Pictures: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showth...205316&page=16



 [size=small]*Update 2nd batch*[/size]

 Part1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2XT_Jx6bCE

 Part2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KAz5vLV2_E

 Pictures: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showth...33#post2718733



 [size=small]*Videos of 1st batch*[/size]


*No audio*

 Part1a: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHPYjJs7GMk
 Part1b: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1edo6Wg8C8
 [size=xx-small]Download link (save to harddrive)[/size]



*Audio and subtitles*

 Part2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgsR4TiBwug
 [size=xx-small]Download link (save to harddrive)[/size]


 Part3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38x9mtCY0-U
 [size=xx-small]Download link (save to harddrive)[/size]




 [size=small]*Pictures*[/size] (stills from video part1)


----------



## AC1

[size=large]PLEASE BE CAREFUL WHEN USING ERS PAPER!!![/size]

 The edges are conductive. This is no joke. I have personally fried (as in smoke coming out) a circuit board because the edge of the ERS shorted out the circuit. I see in the pricture you have the edges exposed onto the circuit board. Also ERS may leave conductive shavings around if they flake off the edge. 

 There is a lot of benefit to ERS since it is basically like an active shield. 
 But for cables you also do not need to cover the whole thing.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AC1* 
_The edges are conductive. This is no joke. I have personally fried (as in smoke coming out) a circuit board because the edge of the ERS shorted out the circuit. I see in the pricture you have the edges exposed onto the circuit board. Also ERS may leave conductive shavings around if they flake off the edge._

 

I have the edges covered with scotch tape and elevated a few mm from the circuit boards. I am more worried about the paper burning up than the component, since ERS paper costs more than what I paid for Power Plant. Benchmark DAC1 costs little more. PS Audio GCC-100 amp has short-circuit protection (I had many soldering shorts when tweaking it, it's great, it just gives error message when trying to turn it on instead of getting fried). 
 I have had no problems with the paper after 10 days. It's great for Nordost Valhalla cables since they don't have any shielding, it gave deeper bass.


----------



## AC1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* 
_I have the edges covered with scotch tape and elevated a few mm from the circuit boards. I am more worried about the paper burning up than the component, since ERS paper cost me more than what I paid for Power Plant._

 

Ok just be careful. 
 I had all my edges taped, etc. But tape does tend to unstick on the sheets before as well and just be careful of small exposures. 

 You also so not need to use that much for most things. For cables a winding of it and it can be a not very dense winding is more than enough (yes I have tested this out for myself and other people as well).


----------



## infinitesymphony

For some reason, I feel really dirty for looking at this.


----------



## Wodgy

Awesome.


----------



## Patrick82

[size=small]*Videos*[/size]

DOWNLOAD part2 74 MB (00:10:48) Audio and subtitles


 You can also stream it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgsR4TiBwug


----------



## Tachikoma

Are you going to stick any of it inside your PC?


----------



## Wodgy

Could you upload part 1 to YouTube as well?

 I love your comment: "Damn, my light is broken... too extreme tweaking." That and "I hope it don't explode now."


----------



## Chiliman




----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wodgy* 
_Could you upload part 1 to YouTube as well?_

 

Part1a: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHPYjJs7GMk
 Part1b: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1edo6Wg8C8


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tachikoma* 
_Are you going to stick any of it inside your PC?_

 

I don't have enough of it left, I only bought half of what I needed because I was afraid it wouldn't be worth it. If I had known the truth I would have bought a couple hundred while it was on sale. Then I could cover the walls and make myself clothes of it.


----------



## Zorander

ugly


----------



## Patrick82

Crazy paper, it's the best thing I have ever bought. I hear very quiet sounds deep into soundstage and they are very clear, it doesn't sound like it comes from the recording, but it does! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ERS Paper is better than power conditioning because it doesn't reduce any dynamics, it does NOTHING wrong! It just gives a blacker background.

 I have also noticed that not only is the bass deeper, but the highs are more extended as well, even with 192kbps mp3. But with WAV the highs are as crazy as the bass! I need to upgrade my mp3's to WAV...

 The improvement went up to 2 million on my 1-10 scale.

 __________________________________________________ ______

 [size=xx-small]My upgrades

_Levels higher_

 1 = Noticeable improvement
 10 = Night and day

_July 2005_

 Valhalla power cord for Krell KAV-500i = 15
 High Current Ultimate Outlet between wall and Power Plants = 5
 QuickSilver on everything = 15?
 QuickSilver on fuses = 2
 MultiWave II+ for source = 5
 xStream Statement between wall and Power Plants = *60*
 44.1 kHz to 768 kHz = 5
 MultiWave II and II+ for amp = 20
 Solid-Tech isolation = *100*
 QuickSilver GOLD upgrade = 5
 Valhalla between wall and Power Plants + hardwired = *60*
 Hifi-Tuning Gold fuse = 1
 Nordost Solar Wind 1 conductor + remove PCB = *220*
 Nordost Valkyrja 1 conductor = 140 (*360* compared to Stefan AudioArt)
 PS Audio GCC-100 = *200?*
 Cary 303/300 as transport for DAC-1 = *500*
 Modded Valhalla power cord (2+2+1) for DAC1, and computer as transport (Valhalla and Power Plant) = *[size=large]5000[/size]*
 Computer to Cary transport. From 2 to 1 Power Plant. 2 conductor Valhalla power cord for amp. Extra isolation step. Cary from 3 to 0 isolation = -200 (less detail but more neutral?)
 Valhalla digital XLR = 5?
 Valhalla power cord 2 to 1 conductor for DAC1 = 100
 Valhalla power cord 3 to 2 conductors for Cary = 5
 Valkyrja internal wiring for CD player = 5
 Valkyrja speaker cable hardwire into PCB = 380
 Valkyrja input signal wire for amp, from 24 AWG to 22 AWG = -3
 Modded Valhalla interconnect 1 conductor = *[size=x-large]1 000 000[/size]*
 Brilliant Pebbles Mini = 0.05
 Bypass fuses amp = 80
 Bypass fuses Cary transport = 2?
 Shortening Valhalla power cords = 1
 Disconnecting ground of DAC1 = 0.5?
 Valhalla power cord 2 to 1 conductors for Cary = 5
 Valhalla power cord 3 to 2 conductors for wall = 1
 4step to 5step isolation for DAC1 = *[size=medium]1200[/size]*
 Hardwired into Power Plant = 5?
 ERS Paper full coverage = *[size=x-large]2 000 000[/size]*

_October 2006_

_Numbers are only accurate when based on the order the upgrades were made._[/size]


----------



## gsansite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* 
_The improvement went up to 2 million on my 1-10 scale._

 

Classic.


----------



## Patrick82

I suspected soundstage was bigger as well, even when I listen to trance music with a narrow soundstage. All those subtle ambient sounds are now very clear and it makes soundstage sound huge.

 I tested with 'Lord Of The Rings - Return Of The King' and now the sounds come from outside my window instead of inside my room.

 The improvement in soundstage size was bigger than when going from K501 to K1000. Everything comes from further away and is clearer than before!!


----------



## philodox

That part 2 video was great. One question, if I can hear your clock and every little movement of your headphone cable... why can't I hear any music playing when they are on your head? You must listen very quietly.


----------



## nichifanlema

Man, this guys is one of the most interesting persion on Head-Fi.....


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_That part 2 video was great. One question, if I can hear your clock and every little movement of your headphone cable... why can't I hear any music playing when they are on your head? You must listen very quietly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Or maybe it's all in my head? Maybe I never press play but I think I do. That's why the improvements are so huge every time.


----------



## kin0kin

you really should get extra and use it as wallpaper - just around your audio equips will be suffice. Most importantly...an ERS made paperhat:





 *make a better looking one...this hat sux*

 this is to avoid any possible EMI getting into your brain and distort your hearing senses. No point protecting your equipments if your senses aint functioning properly right?


----------



## derekbmn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* 
_Or maybe it's all in my head? Maybe I never press play but I think I do. That's why the improvements are so huge every time._


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kin0kin* 
_you really should get extra and use it as wallpaper - just around your audio equips will be suffice. Most importantly...an ERS made paperhat:

 this is to avoid any possible EMI getting into your brain and distort your hearing senses. No point protecting your equipments if your senses aint functioning properly right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Already tried it. I removed it because I needed it for my Cary transport. I don't have any left to try it again.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* 
_ Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
That part 2 video was great. One question, if I can hear your clock and every little movement of your headphone cable... why can't I hear any music playing when they are on your head? You must listen very quietly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 

Or maybe it's all in my head? Maybe I never press play but I think I do. That's why the improvements are so huge every time._

 

Ok, I listened to it again at louder volume and I can hear music from that video in the last few seconds, it's subtle. 
 Now I know I'm not insane, unless the music I heard from video was from my head also...


----------



## philodox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* 
_Ok, I listened to it again at louder volume and I can hear music from that video in the last few seconds, it's subtle. 
 Now I know I'm not insane, unless the music I heard from video was from my head also..._

 

Good to know. I guess I just listen a lot louder than you do.


----------



## kin0kin

You ought to get more of these....where did you get them btw? I'm interested in it. 

 It is imperative that you make yourself some ERS paper hat and clothings. Do not forget that for every atom in the human body, there are 2-3 electrons around it. Human body is susceptible to EMI just as tubes are.


----------



## philodox

Anyone have any links on this paper and what it is supposed to accomplish? Why is it so expensive?


----------



## AlanY

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_Anyone have any links on this paper and what it is supposed to accomplish? Why is it so expensive?_

 

This is one of the vendor pages, but they have a bunch of information about it, plus links to some reviews:
http://www.partsconnexion.com/audiogon_pix/ERS_MAIN.htm

 It sounds like the TEMPEST shielding the military uses. I doubt there are many civilian applications, which is probably why it's so expensive. That, and it's an "audiophile" product. Look at how expensive even fuses can be when they turn into audiophile products!


----------



## Patrick82

Here is guide how to wrap Valhalla cable with ERS Paper. Can't see much but it's better than nothing.

 Part3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38x9mtCY0-U
Download


----------



## philodox

I think that the ERS tape would work a lot better for wrapping cords. Question though, isn't this mainly for digital components? What do you hope to acheive by wrapping your power cables?


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_I think that the ERS tape would work a lot better for wrapping cords._

 

Few months ago I tried ERS adhesive sheet to wrap around a few inches of the end of my Valhalla and it sounded muddy with loss of detail so I removed it. Now I don't have the shield touching the cable and there are no weaknesses, the improvement in detail is crazy.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_Question though, isn't this mainly for digital components?_

 

Yes. It works best when putting them inside the chassis first. But with Valhalla I'm not so sure anymore, it sounds like the cable costs 10 times more now.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_What do you hope to acheive by wrapping your power cables?_

 

I don't hope, I have already achieved.

 Valhalla doesn't have the same shielding as PS Audio cables which is why the background isn't as black. Deep bass was always much better with xStream Statement, but not anymore. After the ERS treatment I'm hearing some of the Statement sound signature (dark, deep and heavy) but with an increase in speed, there are no weaknesses whatsoever. With more resolution everything is improved, RFI/EMI was hiding that resolution.


----------



## philodox

Thanks for the explination. It sounds like you are certainly happy, and in the end, that is all that matters.


----------



## Wodgy

I like the new ERS paper video.

 I'm surprised you listen to 128kbps MP3s with such an expensive rig though. You're spending a ton of money to eliminate RFI, then using quite lossy source material.


----------



## Dzjudz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wodgy* 
_I like the new ERS paper video.

 I'm surprised you listen to 128kbps MP3s with such an expensive rig though. You're spending a ton of money to eliminate RFI, then using quite lossy source material._

 

Didn't you know that insulating your whole rig with ERS paper increases the audio quality of 128kbps mp3 to 2048kbps?


----------



## Ampersand

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dzjudz* 
_Didn't you know that insulating your whole rig with ERS paper increases the audio quality of 128kbps mp3 to 2048kbps?_

 

Actually, its 2,000,000 x 128kbps, which is beyond my calculators ability to display. 

 BTW, why are we whispering in the video? The television (or whatever) in the background is louder than patricks voice? What gives?


----------



## Wodgy

I like the whispering. It gives the videos a mad scientist flavor.


----------



## HumanMedia

According to one of the RFI resonance druids at Audio Asylum, power cables create nodes everywhere there is a connection/impedance mismatch. (plug, socket, IEC etc) RFI is picked up by these nodes and standing waves with wavelength multiples of the node length resonate in the node. These RFI resonances are strongly reinforced at that wavelength and affect circuitry particularly digital.

 Shielded powercords help avoid this, but if the cords are not shielded then the recommended trick to avoid most tof the problem is to wrap a 3 inch wide strip of ERS half way along the cord, and at 1/4 and 3/4 points. These are the points corresponding to the crossover of the standing wave at the fundamental and first harmonic where the ERS will stop thewaveform reinforcing, and eliminate the mmajority of RFI resonance.

 So its not really needed on shielded power cables, nor all along the cord for the majority of RFI resonance.

 The same principle works for unshielded analog interconnects and speaker cable, however care must be used when using on analog cables as the ERS can actually negatively affect proper analog transmission of the signal and do more bad than good, depending on the severity of RFI.

 I have found ERS has an effect for me but it is subtle and I limit it to the inside chassis of DACS /CDP/DVD players.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ampersand* 
_BTW, why are we whispering in the video? The television (or whatever) in the background is louder than patricks voice? What gives?_

 

I'm not whispering, that is my normal voice. I don't have enough testosterone to make stronger voice.


----------



## eyeteeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* 
_I'm not whispering, that is my normal voice. I don't have enough testosterone to make stronger voice._

 

Gentlemen, we can rebuild him. We have the technology. We have the capability to build the world's first Valhalla man.


----------



## hYdrociTy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eyeteeth* 
_Gentlemen, we can rebuild him. We have the technology. We have the capability to build the world's first Valhalla man._

 

Make the skin out of ers material. Maybe turn all that thermal energy inside the body into electrical, then filter it via noise harvestors, regenerated, and finally turned back to heat..For a more noiseless warmth! Maybe some shimmering pebbles dispersed throughout the body would absorb excess movements. The legs would just be the pneumatic section from his rack/table. Then just fill the cavity in the head with some liquid testosterone. Imagine an oversized womanizing r2-d2.


----------



## Patrick82

24 days without anything burning up, I'm lucky. Even if system goes up in flames after making this post it doesn't matter because the sound is already burned into my long-term memory, amazing paper.

 Placebo still hasn't worn off, I guess it's real then. The biggest improvement ever, for any price! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm hearing new worlds of detail and they don't seem to come from inside my head. It's great.

 I'm planning to buy more paper so I can cover my computer too, it is water cooled so no problem with heat.


----------



## catweasel

Great savings on the power bill then...


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AlanY* 
_This is one of the vendor pages, but they have a bunch of information about it, plus links to some reviews:
http://www.partsconnexion.com/audiogon_pix/ERS_MAIN.htm

 It sounds like the TEMPEST shielding the military uses. I doubt there are many civilian applications, which is probably why it's so expensive. That, and it's an "audiophile" product. Look at how expensive even fuses can be when they turn into audiophile products!_

 

At least you get gold plated fuses with silverthread inside.


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *catweasel* 
_Great savings on the power bill then..._

 

Yup doesn't need the expensive nordost thor powerconditioner anymore.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He can buy loads of ers paper for that kind of money.

 I am interested as well, might put it in my amp and cdplayer.

 I think it's 20 bucks a piece, right?

 Patrick, does it help shielding the powercable? As you can read in a thread i opened, i removed the shielding of the powercable and got lots of improvement.


----------



## Zenja

I can see how shielding on a cable can negatively impact its sound. 

 If you want to learn something new (which might help explain some audio phenomena), check out this page: http://amasci.com/elect/poynt/poynt.html (and the rest of the site is good to learn too)

 Basically, it says that electrical energy is carried in EM fields in the insulators outside the conductor, and not in the conductor itself (it just serves to guide the fields). Crazy stuff. And no, this isn't made up theory, it's physics.


----------



## milkpowder

OMG... the most extreme videos I've ever seen. As long as you notice the difference and can afford to pay for it, it's all worth it. Congrats and keep up the good work


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tourmaline* 
_I am interested as well, might put it in my amp and cdplayer.

 I think it's 20 bucks a piece, right?_

 

Yes, 20 bucks a piece. But I wouldn't only buy one to test it. If I did I wouldn't have believed it made a difference. It all adds up which makes it easier to hear.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tourmaline* 
_Patrick, does it help shielding the powercable? As you can read in a thread i opened, i removed the shielding of the powercable and got lots of improvement._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zenja* 
_I can see how shielding on a cable can negatively impact its sound. 

 If you want to learn something new (which might help explain some audio phenomena), check out this page: http://amasci.com/elect/poynt/poynt.html (and the rest of the site is good to learn too)

 Basically, it says that electrical energy is carried in EM fields in the insulators outside the conductor, and not in the conductor itself (it just serves to guide the fields). Crazy stuff. And no, this isn't made up theory, it's physics._

 

 Quote:


 Electronics students commonly assume that electrical energy flows inside metal wires. Physics students know differently! Normally the electrical energy doesn't flow inside of metals. In fact, the electrical energy being sent out by batteries and generators is located in empty space: it takes the form of electromagnetic fields surrounding the wires. 
 

Yes, that's why dielectric makes a difference. For some reason electrical engineers want to ignore that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Putting the conductors and shield further away gives better sound. That's what Tara Labs does with their cables. I have modded the Valhalla to get the same results. I have space in between all conductors. 
 The shield is also like a conductor with an electromagnetic field around it, so you need to separate it from the conductors also. That's why cables that have shielding wrapped tight around them sound muddy. You need to put the shield further away. I tried it and it works.


----------



## Tachikoma

Quote:


 Yes, that's why dielectric makes a difference. For some reason electrical engineers want to ignore that. 
 

Its not that engineers are ignoring it, its just that the difference between a pure vacuum and plain old air is a mere 0.00054 in terms of their dielectric constant.

http://72.14.235.104/search?q=cache:...ient=firefox-a

  Quote:


 Putting the conductors and shield further away gives better sound. That's what Tara Labs does with their cables. I have modded the Valhalla to get the same results. I have space in between all conductors. 
 

I can see the logic behind that but you don't have to pay someone $10k just to make a cable where the conductors are properly spaced out, do you =P


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tachikoma* 
_Its not that engineers are ignoring it, its just that the difference between a pure vacuum and plain old air is a mere 0.00054 in terms of their dielectric constant.

http://72.14.235.104/search?q=cache:...ient=firefox-a



 I can see the logic behind that but you don't have to pay someone $10k just to make a cable where the conductors are properly spaced out, do you =P_

 


 You'd be surprised how many cables actually are altered to make a specific sound and not designed to the physical laws. That's why i removed all the heavy shielding and it sounded much, much better. The best cables are made with all the aspects in mind you encounter, lots of others are just so so and altered in a way by shielding to have a certain sound. remove the shielding and you'll find the cables sound actually much closer to eachother then before.


----------



## Joey_V

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* 
_Crazy paper, it's the best thing I have ever bought. I hear very quiet sounds deep into soundstage and they are very clear, it doesn't sound like it comes from the recording, but it does! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ERS Paper is better than power conditioning because it doesn't reduce any dynamics, it does NOTHING wrong! It just gives a blacker background.

 I have also noticed that not only is the bass deeper, but the highs are more extended as well, even with 192kbps mp3. But with WAV the highs are as crazy as the bass! I need to upgrade my mp3's to WAV...

 The improvement went up to 2 million on my 1-10 scale._

 

Everything to you is the best thing you ever bought.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joey_V* 
_Everything to you is the best thing you ever bought. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That's because the more you upgrade the less weaknesses are left. If you have 1000 problems in the system and remove 1 you aren't going to hear a difference. But if you have 10 left and remove 1 problem then the improvement is huge.

 RFI/EMI has been a problem in my system from the beginning, but I didn't notice it until I had tweaked my system to make it more revealing.


----------



## Patrick82

I have paper under all components except for the amp since it is on the bottom of the rack, I didn't think it would be important, I was wrong.

 I tried a sheet under my amp to confirm I don't hear a difference with 1 sheet. But then the highs didn't sound like before, highs were more emphasized and it sounded faster. I removed the paper because I didn't want to believe it, but then it sounded like the highs were gone, everything was dull and slower! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was surprised how huge the difference was.

 Now I took some paper from my Cary transport and put a couple sheets under the amp. I had to crawl on floor 20 minutes to lift up the amp and slide the papers between the isolation feet. That's why I never tried it before, I didn't want to believe because it was too much work.


*First impressions 2 sheets under amp:* Cleaner highs and lows. Faster bass. More low-level detail. No weaknesses other than too tight bass that needs getting used to.


 The improvement was as big as isolation feet that costs 10 times more ($400).


----------



## Patrick82

Putting ERS around power conditioner and power cords gave a blacker background and deeper bass. ERS for amp gave cleaner highs. ERS for transport gave smoother sound with heavier bass.


 I took some more paper away from my Cary transport. Afterwards it seemed to sound a little more edgy, but I don't care about that since my computer sounds worse. I have optimized my setup now and don't need to buy more paper, the background is already black enough.

 ERS Paper opened up the window to the recording. It doesn't sound colored anymore, it just sounds neutral. Before each album had the same sound signature, but now they each sound different.


----------



## Patrick82

My Cary 303/300 transport now has crazy blackness and whiteness. A few months ago it sounded unbearably muddy with less detail than computer, but now it almost sounds too transparent! When I switch to computer it sounds too smooth, dull and thin. Computer doesn't have ERS Paper that's why. I need to buy a 2nd batch of ERS Paper. Does anyone know the cheapest place? I need about 50 sheets or so.


----------



## chesebert

NICE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 keep up the good work Patrik!


----------



## Patrick82

I found some Swedish links:

http://www.faktiskt.se/modules.php?n...=asc&list=full

 They are saying they will lock me up in mental institution, they are searching for me, lucky I don't go outside much, I need to start wearing disguises... I am scared someone will knock on door if I continue tweaking. What do I do?



http://www.hififorum.nu/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=56339

 In that forum they don't think I'm insane.


----------



## catweasel

Keep moving Patrick.
 There must be something in the Swedish waters....


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *catweasel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Keep moving Patrick.
 There must be something in the Swedish waters....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, weird people in Sweden.


----------



## KTL

What's wrong with those people in the first link?
 Have they nothing better to do then call you an idiot?

 As far as I know we live in a free country,and we can spend
 our money anyway we like!!


----------



## Patrick82

http://www.stillpoints.us/Pages/ers_cloth.htm
  Quote:


 ERS is available is in several sizes of rolled material. Available widths from 1/4" to 35.5", at any length, on three inch cores, with or without pressure sensitive adhesive. *Stock length is 50 linear yard rolls* at 1/4", .5", 1'". 2", 4", 6", 11" widths. 
 

I found this from their website, they sell 50 yard rolls? I can use it as wallpaper for my walls then. Does anyone know where to buy the rolls?


----------



## hYdrociTy

Ive been using carbon fiber sheets. Got tons of cf sheets everywhere left over from making table tennis rackets. IMO cf is also effective, cheaper, and looks better...


----------



## Patrick82

I'm planning to build a new room that has vibration isolated floor and walls. ERS Paper will be covering everything, even my bed and body. Maybe it's better to move into an underground facility, there will be less problems with external RFI then, but maybe there will be more problems with underground vibrations. If the room is above ground you only need isolation for the floor. But then there will be problems with vibration from the wind. 

 It's better to build the room inside a cave that is surrounded by vacuum, I will use magnets to keep the room floating. The cave will have a hole straight upwards where a power plant is located, the hole will be in vacuum as well. I will use bare Valhalla power cords hanging from the power plant into my audio system, no problems with dielectric or vibration then. Now all I need is a few billion bucks to build that rig, where do I get it?


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ive been using carbon fiber sheets. Got tons of cf sheets everywhere left over from making table tennis rackets. IMO cf is also effective, cheaper, and looks better..._

 

Are they coated with metals? Shield needs to be conductive...


----------



## hYdrociTy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are they coated with metals? Shield needs to be conductive..._

 

Carbon fiber (the woven sheets not graphite reinforced plastic like supposedly those used in headphone bodies) has many uses, and one of them is shielding. They are decent conductors- (even those materials that contain only 3%carbon are practical conductors) Woven sheets have fibers up to 90-97% carbon.. Basically ers paper is just a bunch of shattered carbon fibers glued and embedded in some paper....

 ERS is a lot more practical and useful, as you can fold it and wrap it around stuff... CF is much harder to bend, unless you get the really thin type, which still doesn't bend quite like paper...

 If you are shielding flat surfaces, enclosures, or just taking a sheet and placing between stacked components, then it is fine..


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Carbon fiber (the woven sheets not graphite reinforced plastic like supposedly those used in headphone bodies) has many uses, and one of them is shielding. They are decent conductors- (even those materials that contain only 3%carbon are practical conductors) Woven sheets have fibers up to 90-97% carbon.. Basically ers paper is just a bunch of shattered carbon fibers glued and embedded in some paper....

 ERS is a lot more practical and useful, as you can fold it and wrap it around stuff... CF is much harder to bend, unless you get the really thin type, which still doesn't bend quite like paper...

 If you are shielding flat surfaces, enclosures, or just taking a sheet and placing between stacked components, then it is fine.._

 

I could cover my computer case and rack with that CF. Where do I buy it?


----------



## hYdrociTy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I could cover my computer case and rack with that CF._

 

Actually you don't have to cover your computer entirely. Just put a panel between your computer or any other high noise source and your tower like this:

 That way you don't have to buy alot. I tried holding it up like a shield for my amp, and when I moved to certain places, I finally got rid of my amp picking up FM radio.. and guess what position it was in? (WEST) |CF| AMP.... that means it blocked out the strong radio signals emanating no doubt from the city (im in long island this week and have been picking up noise that my NYC apartment's thick walls blocked). The sound was not changed much except for the eliminated background radio advert junk.

 Then I tried four sheets to box the amp in, and the moment I closed the sheets, the sound somehow became much more liquid, and there seemed less harmonics.. I didn't like it, so now I just have a sheet music stand holding giant cf panel perpendicular to west in order to eliminate radio... I took off the other sheets.

 I had once thought patrick's ers paper journey was due to his silliness, but I now know that this **** does make a difference.(not quite good for my system, but might vary due to synergy)

 The key to my experience of course lies in how much is blocked by the CF. It should be much more apparent than with ers paper, but the coverage will vary because you cannot shape it or anything like that- especially the thicker type I used. The ers paper should in theory be much more subtle, as they are the ones actually used by some in audio gear. The CF is really used in brute force applications where precision or focus on audio blah blah is not really taken into consideration. This is why the difference is so big.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where do I buy it?_

 

You could start off with this finished sheet from ebay. It is quite expensive per area (as ordering cf from ebay always is), but it will give you an idea of what it's like. You would use this sheet like so:







 Later on, if you decide you need it, you should order some of the cheaper CF cloth (just the cf without being cured with epoxy). Get a roll of very thin 1mm cloth, and just use two sheets as one (so everything overlaps and there is absolute coverage)

 remember though, that some sell vinyl "carbon fiber" sheets which are purely decorative and not real. Beware of anything that says vinyl, sticker and decal.


----------



## catweasel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://www.stillpoints.us/Pages/ers_cloth.htm


 I found this from their website, they sell 50 yard rolls? I can use it as wallpaper for my walls then. Does anyone know where to buy the rolls?_

 

Don't do that! Your own voice will sound too cool! Too quiet too.


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://www.stillpoints.us/Pages/ers_cloth.htm


 I found this from their website, they sell 50 yard rolls? I can use it as wallpaper for my walls then. Does anyone know where to buy the rolls?_

 

You have to go threw a distributor, or should I say cut out the dealer which probably charges you 40-50% more then what they are paying for it. sad part is if you can go direct from a distributor then you can probably obtain the entire roll at the cost you paid for all those little sheets.

 If your serious about it then I might be able to get it, but its going to take a lot of time and money..
 find the distributor in the usa, or email me later off the boards and I can tell you how to get this stuff...

 sneaky peaky...


----------



## hYdrociTy

Well if there is a group buy, I'll take a few square meters..


----------



## dcfis

Im in for a square meter.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Crazy paper, it's the best thing I have ever bought. I hear very quiet sounds deep into soundstage and they are very clear, it doesn't sound like it comes from the recording, but it does! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ERS Paper is better than power conditioning because it doesn't reduce any dynamics, it does NOTHING wrong! It just gives a blacker background.

 I have also noticed that not only is the bass deeper, but the highs are more extended as well, even with 192kbps mp3. But with WAV the highs are as crazy as the bass! I need to upgrade my mp3's to WAV...

 The improvement went up to 2 million on my 1-10 scale._

 

It is really, really, curious that you have not found any tweak yet, that have brought any band to play alive in your living room, with the 2,000,000 rate you should be really, really close, eh?..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Something like this.....

 After placing that stupid paper all around... 

 Knock!!! knock!!!....(knoking at the door....)

 -Who is this?

 -Mick Jagger!!!

 -OMG, I told you, that paper will bring here the band!!!!















  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found some Swedish links:

http://www.faktiskt.se/modules.php?n...=asc&list=full

 They are saying they will lock me up in mental institution, they are searching for me, lucky I don't go outside much, I need to start wearing disguises... I am scared someone will knock on door if I continue tweaking. What do I do?_

 

OMG, Nah!!! Don't tell me that you are not...honestly I worked in the past for mentally disable individuals (for 6 years) and I have seen more judicious inmates...


----------



## NotoriousBIG_PJ

Look into Ti-Shield. It blocks something like 97% of rfi/emi, rather then absorb or what ever ers paper does.

 Biggie.


----------



## Patrick82

I turned off my computer and it sounded worse because of less power supply noise (I don't like the sound of vibration because it emphasizes frequencies, and RFI/EMI is worse because it rolls off the frequency extremes. But AC noise is good, it doesn't do anything bad other than make it edgier with tighter bass, it works good with fat Valhalla cables. The more AC noise is removed the more conductors can be disconnected from the Valhalla cables). The ERS Paper wrap of my system seems to be good enough. 

 I'm still impressed of the high frequencies, the highs are so high it is almost annoying, but since it's super smooth from polished Valhalla cables it's addicting. I just want more and more. People who will buy ERS Paper, they better put some diapers on because they won't leave their chair.


----------



## imported_Matt_Carter

The mind of a genuis, don't question us.


----------



## Patrick82

I was thinking of buying a new computer display to replace my $200 Acer. But why spend a couple grand on crappy display when I can buy more ERS Paper instead? In 3 years people will throw away their display in garbage can while I still have the ERS Paper... Which one is the better value for the money is pretty obvious.

 You can put ERS Paper anywhere in the room and it will reduce the RFI reflections. I'm going to make an ERS Paper listening suit... Problem is how to clean it?


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was thinking of buying a new computer display to replace my *$200 *Acer. But why spend a *couple grand *on crappy display when I can buy more ERS Paper instead? In 3 years people will throw away their display in garbage can while I still have the ERS Paper... Which one is the better value for the money is pretty obvious.

 You can put ERS Paper anywhere in the room and it will reduce the RFI reflections. I'm going to make an ERS Paper listening suit... Problem is how to clean it?_

 

You may need also toilet ERS paper rolls.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 BTW $200 do not equal to a couple of grands, at least not in US, OK? (a couple of grands is $2000, two thousands)


----------



## NtD Gr3nade

Great tweaks, I'm really interested in CF modding when I get a new setup.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You may need also toilet ERS paper rolls.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 BTW $200 do not equal to a couple of grands, at least not in US, OK? (a couple of grands is $2000, two thousands)_

 

He meant that his old display is 200, and a new 1 would be 2000.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NtD Gr3nade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He meant that his old display is 200, and a new 1 would be 2000._

 

Yes, 2000 dollars gives me 100+ sheets of ERS Paper. I was looking at a 30 inch 2560x1600 resolution display. But why pay for something you can find in garbage can after a few years? If you find ERS Paper in garbage can you can still use it...

 The price of Samsung 305T is $2500 in Sweden. It is little better than the blurry display I have now. I wanted to get new display for gaming but I don't play games anymore. I'm scared to break the screen as well, piece of junk slow response time, $2500 for that? This will happen with the screen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBVmfIUR1DA

 ERS Paper is better because it doesn't break, I burned it with soldering iron and was expecting house to go up in flames but nothing happened. It's great.


 I could of course put back my old CRT monitor but my eyes hurt from the blinking. After my eyes got used to LCD there's no going back.


----------



## Patrick82

I just did a quick calculation and a 50 yard roll equals to 225 sheets, maybe it's a bit too much. I would like to use it as wallpaper though. If they would give a 70% discount I would buy the roll. But I guess they don't since they are scared I will give away pieces of it to others.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just did a quick calculation and a 50 yard roll equals to 225 sheets, maybe it's a bit too much._

 

Nope, 225 sheets of ERS Paper is not too much. I need to slice open my Valhalla cables and put ERS around each conductor, then I twist them together and wrap the whole thing with 3 layers of ERS Paper with 2cm space between each layer, it's going to be a very thick cable, 20cm in diameter.
 I will do the same with the power supply DC wiring in my computer. Later I will replace them with Valhalla speaker wiring.

 The ground conductors I will connect separately to the wall (star grounding). I don't want the ground noise to ride through other components. I have done some grounding experiments and heard huge improvements in blacker background.

 It is weird that people think I'm extreme, I haven't even started... My first batch of ERS Paper was just a warm-up. I didn't expect to hear a difference, I just tried it out you know? But now when I know what ERS does, I know it's worth it even if I get only 5% of the improvement I have already got.


----------



## Zenja

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nope, 225 sheets of ERS Paper is not too much. I need to slice open my Valhalla cables and put ERS around each conductor, then I twist them together and wrap the whole thing with 3 layers of ERS Paper with 2cm space between each layer, it's going to be a very thick cable, 20cm in diameter._

 

Are you sure that's a good idea? You might want to rethink that. For one thing, you don't need a bunch of layers, one should do the job just fine. Secondly, you're really messing with the geometry of the cable and putting shield very close to the conductors and you'll probably just screw up the sound.


----------



## Alucard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This will happen with the screen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBVmfIUR1DA_

 

Haha, that kid is a total phycho. But it's probably fake, but funny anyhow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I like the part where he goes maniac in some kind of killing frenzy where he shouts that he will kill them all.

 "STARTE DAS SPIEL!!!!!!!!!!1111111"


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zenja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you sure that's a good idea? You might want to rethink that. For one thing, you don't need a bunch of layers, one should do the job just fine._

 

One sheet reduces the RFI/EMI but doesn't fully block it, since some of the noise is diffused the more you use the better the sound. ERS Paper is like making a big ball of ice into tiny little raindrops. You don't want your audio system to be bombarded with balls of ice do you?


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zenja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Secondly, you're really messing with the geometry of the cable and putting shield very close to the conductors and you'll probably just screw up the sound._

 

I don't have the shield close to the conductors, they are all separated by more than 1 cm. 2 cm is the best I think.
 I said it earlier in this thread:
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Few months ago I tried ERS adhesive sheet to wrap around a few inches of the end of my Valhalla and it sounded muddy with loss of detail so I removed it. Now I don't have the shield touching the cable and there are no weaknesses, the improvement in detail is crazy._


----------



## HumanMedia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I turned off my computer and it sounded worse because of less power supply noise (I don't like the sound of vibration because it emphasizes frequencies, and RFI/EMI is worse because it rolls off the frequency extremes. But AC noise is good, it doesn't do anything bad other than make it edgier with tighter bass, it works good with fat Valhalla cables. The more AC noise is removed the more conductors can be disconnected from the Valhalla cables). The ERS Paper wrap of my system seems to be good enough._

 

As you say EMI can roll off the high frequencies. But the audible effect of RFI is the addition of hash and energy (distortion) to high frequencies.

 Also AC noise can be the switching noise introduced by the rectifying diodes in the conversion to DC OR it can simply be the transmisison of RF from the power lines or other equipment especially switching power supplies used in computers.

 From your description it sounds like you are adding a source of RFI from the AC lines / computer. The increased treble energy is probably just RFI induced distortion. Ironically this is the very thing you are trying to get rid of using ERS.


 My recommendation:
 *keep all of your ERS where it is (this screens against radiated RFI)
 *Put a large clamp on Ferrite onto any power cords going to computer equipment (fridges, microwave ovens etc) This will stop the massive dose of RFI that computers spray back into the powerlines.
 *Dont use the ferrites on any audio equipment (just everything else especially your computer)
 *Look into adding x rated caps across hot and neutral in either the equipment directly after the fuse or in power boards (this will stop transmitted RFI, as opposed to radiated RFI)


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HumanMedia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As you say EMI can roll off the high frequencies. But the audible effect of RFI is the addition of hash and energy (distortion) to high frequencies.
 ...
 From your description it sounds like you are adding a source of RFI from the AC lines / computer. The increased treble energy is probably just RFI induced distortion. Ironically this is the very thing you are trying to get rid of using ERS._

 

I think different frequencies of noise affect the audio system differently. Just like with resonance where different isolation feet emphasize certain frequencies in the music.
 I get the most high frequency detail from removing RFI/EMI.
 Noise makes the system sound very edgy and open, you can only hear the surface layer of the music. But after you remove the noise you hear deeper into the music.

 When I bought the ERS Paper I was worried it would sound too dry and closed. But instead I'm hearing true openness. I'm inside the recordings and I hear low-level decay which makes the soundstage sound huge and open. It's deep, clean and open! Having a little AC noise makes it a little edgier which emphasizes detail. I'm hearing blackness from ERS Paper and whiteness from AC noise, it gives the illusion of greater dynamics. Putting ERS Paper around Valhalla cables increased the whiteness, it seems like the RFI/EMI was masking the AC noise in the system.
 When I removed vibrations and AC noise in the system the highs didn't improve much, I just heard deeper into the music, it sounded kind of dull. But with ERS Paper the highs got crazy. I never heard ERS Paper making anything dull, it just made everything cleaner and sharper, the improvement in resolution was amazing, it's the most audible in the high frequencies.


----------



## Patrick82

When I reduced AC noise with PS Audio Noise Harvester I got too much bass and synergy was messed up, I didn't notice an improvement in high frequencies, just the bass. Removing noise from entering the power supplies improved the bass and made everything warmer and heavier from top to bottom. The problem is it doesn't give as much low-level detail as I would like. A power conditioner reduces dynamics as well. *ERS Paper doesn't have any weaknesses, it improves dynamics!*

 When I put ERS near amp and DAC I got *pure resolution* from top to bottom, it made everything cleaner. When I put ERS under my amp I got an improvement in high frequencies, the bass got tighter as well. 

 Shielding circuit boards made the most positive difference. 

 When I wrapped ERS around the front of the power conditioner (circuit board) I got a blacker background with more low-level detail, the bass didn't get bigger, it just got sharper.

 When I wrapped ERS around Valhalla power cord the bass got a little heavier but there was much more bass information, it made it sound fuller and more consistent. Yes, it's similar to AC noise. But it seems like reducing noise from entering the power cord makes it transfer the signal from the wall more accurately even if the signal has AC noise already in it. If the noise hits the cable from the side it might do something... You know, when you are running forwards it's easier to keep your balance if the balls of ice hit you in the back instead of in the side.


----------



## Patrick82

Putting ERS around Valhalla power cords gave more clarity and detail compared to removing the AC noise from the wall. Removing RFI/EMI didn't remove the edginess in the system, it made it more apparent because of a blacker background. When RFI/EMI is infecting the system it sounds open and dull, it doesn't sound edgier because the dullness masks it. But when AC noise is infecting the system it makes it sound sharper and edgier. It sounds faster even when low-level detail is lacking. ERS Paper increased the speed even more and gave more low-level detail from a blacker background.

 Wrapping my system in ERS Paper made it better in every way, it's very revealing now. I'm very sensitive to muddy sound and ERS Paper solved the problem, it might be the best tweak for any price!


----------



## NotoriousBIG_PJ

Seriously, just wrap your whole rig in a giant grounded ti-sheild and throw out all that paper.

 Biggie.


----------



## feh1325

the related videos on youtube were "Crazy" by gnarls barkley and "Crazy" by aerosmith


----------



## Patrick82

For 15 hours I tweaked my amp with ERS Paper to the max, but I'm scared that men in suits will come knocking on door if I show pictures...


----------



## hYdrociTy

who says you have to let em in? PICS common ^_^
 btw
 I ordered one sheet of ers paper to line the insides of my amp and power supply with.


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For 15 hours I tweaked my amp with ERS Paper to the max, but I'm scared that men in suits will come knocking on door if I show pictures..._

 

Why don't you use a lead box around your equipment...it is known it block out any frequency...


----------



## Alucard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For 15 hours I tweaked my amp with ERS Paper to the max, but I'm scared that men in suits will come knocking on door if I show pictures..._

 

Hehe

 Pictures would be nice though, if you dare to post


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tourmaline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why don't you use a lead box around your equipment...it is known it block out any frequency..._

 

The components on the circuit boards generate RFI and they reflect inside the chassis. I separated them all with chambers and controlled the airflow. It was like a puzzle to put all the paper in.


----------



## Patrick82




----------



## hYdrociTy

thats like wolfenstein 3d in a box..good job pat!


----------



## Alucard

OMG That's crazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 How does it sound?


 That looks a bit hot for the components though.
 Cozy


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Alucard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OMG That's crazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 How does it sound?_

 

I removed my P300 Power Plant and replaced it with Premier, I needed to change the input voltage inside amp to do it. Instead of putting back the jumpers I used Valhalla interconnect wiring to connect the pins.

 While changing the voltage I had to remove some ERS Paper. Instead of putting it back like it was before I thought I would redo the whole thing.

 I'm hearing different sound signatures now, it's hard to know if it came from Premier or ERS Paper.












 Here you also see my Valkyrja fuse I did long ago.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Alucard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That looks a bit hot for the components though.
 Cozy_

 

ICEpower amp is very cool, my modem is warmer.


----------



## dcfis

Has anyone ever heard Patricks system to confirm that at least its plugged into the wall and plays? I used to wonder how it sounds and if anyone could confirm its transcendent sound but more and more Im getting the visual of Patrick sitting there with the lights off in his boxers and K1000s with nothing playing and 3 prongs lying on the floor unplugged. 
































 J/K Patrick, I do enjoy your mods and am just giving you a ribbing after you made me look at that disgusting moldy bowl of beans


----------



## Patrick82

I asked the manufacturer how much a roll costs almost a week ago. They said they will discuss the price with Swedish distributor. Very weird. It must be very cheap to manufacture that paper. I wonder how much profit the retailers make.

 I hope the roll won't be too expensive, I want some isolation feet as well. They should include some Stillpoints feet for free, then I can compare them against Solid-tech Feet of Silence. I'm always going to buy Solid-tech because they are half price here. If Stillpoints feet are better I won't find out unless they give for free with the ERS Paper roll.


----------



## verticalforce

Patrick, how the heck can you afford such things... r u a millionaire?.. a son of millionaire perhaps?

 It baffles me sometimes...


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *verticalforce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Patrick, how the heck can you afford such things... r u a millionaire?.. a son of millionaire perhaps?

 It baffles me sometimes..._

 








 I used up all my life savings on Valhalla cables. The past year has been very slow, I have started doing some soldering to make up for it, it's free! The past year has also given a bigger improvement than those two years combined. My body is aching from the tweaks though. My rack is like a puzzle to put together, I have most of them hardwired. My rack needs to be lifted up to be moved but my table is in the way, so I have a motor on the table to lift it up, it's the only way. I can fine tune the height of the table so that the cables are long enough for the gear on top of the table.

 When I need to hardwire interconnects I need to lift up rack and put in the middle of the room. But now I have P300 Power Plant hardwired on top of table so I need to bend my body in weird shapes and come from behind the rack with the soldering iron. I also need to do the horse stance above the rack and bend forwards behind the rack. 

 When the system finally is hardwired I need to plug the connectors into the Premier Power Plant, but the space behind the rack is only 20cm so I need to do a pelvic thrust to press it in. After that I need to plug in my Cary transport which has a 50cm Valhalla, since the table is so low I need to bend my body at the side of the rack, it's very tight and I almost get stuck between computer case and rack. Afterwards my legs are weak and I fall to the floor. But it sounds better so it's worth it.


----------



## Patrick82

I don't have enough ERS Paper for P300 anymore!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used up too much inside amp.


----------



## Patrick82

I realized I need 15 more Solid-tech Feet of Silence, I asked a dealer if I get discount. I also asked PS Audio how much discount I get from 100 Noise Harvesters. The one that gives the best deal is the one I will buy.

 If I buy something I need to buy it extreme, I don't want to keep buying multiple times and lose money on shipping. I have tried it so I know that buying more of it is worth it.


----------



## Patrick82

I just e-mailed 5 places for discounts, it's working, someone already gave discount. I will wait what the other ones respond...


----------



## jmmtn4aj

I'm surprised you haven't acquired your own generator to elminate the noise that's added between the power station, sub stations, and your house..


----------



## HumanMedia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jmmtn4aj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm surprised you haven't acquired your own generator to elminate the noise that's added between the power station, sub stations, and your house.._

 

Hehe. Or a decent pair of loudspeakers to replace those AKG1000's (now probably the weakest link in the chain).

 Cmon Patrick get really extreme!


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HumanMedia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hehe. Or a decent pair of loudspeakers to replace those AKG1000's (now probably the weakest link in the chain).

 Cmon Patrick get really extreme!_

 

With loudspeakers there is too much air between the drivers and my ears. I want music to enter my ears fast, it's good for computer games as well...

 If I get loudspeakers I don't have 10 million dollars for room treatments. I need to build some subwoofer chambers and stuff, it will cost too much. Headphones give more for the price, I have saved millions!


----------



## Patrick82

Speakers are old technology anyway, I want stacked nanobots in the room outputting each frequency. Before that happens maybe a driver for each frequency is possible. Need to convert the music into many channels and build a new audio system... But the problem is that the drivers will be too big so you need to put the speakers into a 1 km big arena, and then there will be problems with echoes, but a few billion worth of room treatments might fix that.
 It's cheaper with the microscopic nanobots in the room instead, you can also make them output colors for illusion of real life objects... I have planned it good. It all fits into a small sphere with a hovering chair in the middle, the sphere will have G-forces for better simulations. You can make it vibrate so it's better than a subwoofer.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just e-mailed 5 places for discounts, it's working, someone already gave discount. I will wait what the other ones respond..._

 

Problem is they are all giving discounts now. I thought it would help me decide but it didn't. I don't have enough money to buy them all.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm not allowed to take a loan from bank either.
 It seems like I'm going to buy little of each instead of go overkill on one thing. I will start with another 68 sheets of ERS Paper. Then I have 101 total. Should be good enough I think. My P300 desperately needs its paper back. I'm going to wrap my computer as well. But I don't have enough left for wallpaper and furniture, I don't think it matters much anyway. It would have been hard to drink water when glass slips from hand.


----------



## Patrick82

I got a 30% discount of the roll of ERS Paper and need to pay $5500 in Sweden. 225 sheets from Partsconnexion is only $3935. I don't know what they were thinking.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to do other types of shielding then...

 Edit: I see now they give 30% from the $5500 price, so $3850 for a roll. Still too much.


----------



## Patrick82

I'm getting the ERS Paper from Partsconnexion, they gave 15% discount! I'm selling some stuff and will use all money for the paper, the more I sell the more paper! I have enough for 90 sheets now! More is needed!


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm getting the ERS Paper from Partsconnexion, they gave 15% discount! I'm selling some stuff and will use all money for the paper, the more I sell the more paper! I have enough for 90 sheets now! More is needed!_

 

Don't get carried away, patrick. You need your basics.LOL. Audio is one thing, life another.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Patrick, you should think about turning your room into a Faraday Cage. Here's a link where some people have done it:

http://www.endtimesreport.com/faraday_cages.html

 You could cover all the walls and ceiling with metal and then ground it. That'll keep the RFI out in the first place. Then the ERS paper could take care of what's left inside the equipment.


----------



## Patrick82

Yes, I will do just the internals and cables with ERS Paper. I made an order from Partsconnexion for 68 sheets, that's all I need. I will do the Faraday cage for external interference.

 I remember a dream I had long ago. I dreamt of a 1 mile long Valkyrja speaker cable in the forest, I didn't know what it meant, now I do! It's for ground signal of the shield! Need to move away the noise fast into the forest you know.
 I don't think the external shield wiring is important though, it's only important when the shield is close to the components.

 Putting a rod into the ground isn't easy where I live. On the site they say there is feedback when grounding the audio system and Faraday cage into the same ground. It could make it sound even worse! It takes the noise of the shield and moves back into the audio gear? It's like putting out a carpet and telling the noise to come inside the chassis.
 External ERS Paper would be better in this case.

 Any ideas how to put a ground rod in an apartment building?


----------



## Patrick82

Something weird just happened. A couple days ago I asked a dealer when they have 50% sale again for their isolation feet, now I got e-mail back and suddenly they have sale right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I haven't sent the payment to Partsconnexion yet. Man I don't have cash to get both!


----------



## Patrick82

I just ordered $1420 worth of isolation feet from local store! Getting them today!


----------



## Konig

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just ordered $1420 worth of isolation feet from local store! Getting them today!_

 

$1420 for 16?

 including a 25% VAT?


----------



## jmmtn4aj

You've actually spent more on mods and ERS paper than you have on equipment, and probably many times more at that..

 Incredible.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Konig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_$1420 for 16?

 including a 25% VAT?_

 

It was either $1420 (15% discount) for 15 Solid-tech Feet of Silence or $1420 (50+% discount) for 10 Clear Audio Magix.

 Since I could hear a difference when going from 4 steps to 5 steps of isolation for the DAC1, it's Magix time! These isolation feet for my DAC cost more than the DAC itself. 4 feet for $1200 in Sweden.

 They say the Magix are shielded from EMI but I don't believe. But since I have ERS Paper it might work. I put them under my DAC1 and got more detail and some dullness, it got better overall. I need to put a few extra sheets of ERS under the DAC.


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jmmtn4aj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You've actually spent more on mods and ERS paper than you have on equipment, and probably many times more at that..

 Incredible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

For that kind of money i would have gotten much better source and amp...i would however stick to the Nordost cables!

 Patrick, the reason Nordost cables sound significantly better then any other cable is because of the fact they measure much better then competative cables. I found a link wich did some tests on cables and they clearly state that the Nordost cables they measured, were the best cables yet!!!

 You're cary is nice but a 15000 source is even significantly better.also amps....

 at least when somebody does emp...your stuff is protected.LOL.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tourmaline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For that kind of money i would have gotten much better source and amp...i would however stick to the Nordost cables!

 Patrick, the reason Nordost cables sound significantly better then any other cable is because of the fact they measure much better then competative cables. I found a link wich did some tests on cables and they clearly state that the Nordost cables they measured, were the best cables yet!!!

 You're cary is nice but a 15000 source is even significantly better.also amps....

 at least when somebody does emp...your stuff is protected.LOL._

 

Computer and Cary sound almost the same to me now when they both are plugged into Premier Power Plant, Cary used to be much better, but not anymore. It's just the 192kHz upsampling and AES/EBU output I need from the Cary, I don't need anything else. If I didn't already have Cary I would use computer.


 I put the leftover Feet of Silence under my Cary transport and P300 Power Plant, didn't seem to hear a difference, I was expecting the same improvements as for my DAC and amp. I think it got warmer but without more detail, I don't like that. I like a jittery transport better. At least now I know I'm not getting more Magix, I had planned to put under table and bed. You know, to listen in bed without vibrations.
 For amp and DAC the improvements from vibration isolation are HUGE!

 Edit: I'm going to try 10 Feet of Silence under my computer table soon. I had planned it to remove vibrations from my headphone cable. Analog signals benefit from removal of vibrations...


----------



## Patrick82

I'm hearing very quiet, smooth and calm sound now. It's very relaxing. Feet under Cary and P300 might have done something. Now I know why they are called Feet of Silence! I didn't realize before!


----------



## Patrick82

After selling 10+ items and spending $200+ on shipping, it's time for ERS Paper! Finally the nightmare is over, I have barely slept for a week thinking about how to get cash for ERS Paper. I would have gone coin hunting but there is too much snow outside and too little time.

 I went outside and played a tournament, I used brutal desperate obsessive concentration, only made 70 bucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I didn't win a tournament for 3 months, then when I need ERS Paper I win 5-0, 5-1, 5-2, 5-2 even when I'm half asleep and can barely stand up. It speaks for itself. ERS Paper is this good!


----------



## philodox

You made $70 in what sort of tournament?


----------



## jbloudg20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You made $70 in what sort of tournament?_

 

I'd imagine pool.


----------



## philodox

Oh, that makes sense... at least it wasn't ultimate fighting or something.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh, that makes sense... at least it wasn't ultimate fighting or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Even if a fasting 100 lbs audiophile entered a sumo wrestling tournament he would win because he is so obsessed about getting another tweak for his audio system.


 ERS Paper will be delivered to me today, I just made the payment two days ago! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fedex shipping is great, it's made for audiophiles who want the tweaks fast!

 I'm also getting more Magix today, I have problems deciding which tweak I try first!


----------



## Patrick82

I got the ERS Paper 45 and half hours after I made the Paypal payment. Partsconnexion is great.

 Now I'm making some food: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showth...28#post2718728


----------



## eitook

Congrats for achieving your goal! you must be feeling very flushed and relieved! 

 YOU GO,PATRICK82! show the puny mortals what the word -*EXTREME-* really means!


----------



## Black Stuart

Patrick,
 there are two ways to combat floor vibration/resonance (airborne v/r is another matter) you either spend a lot of money to just aquire eg. Feet of Silence etc. or you use mass.

 Mass is only possible of course if you have a reinforced concrete floor or your listening room is at ground floor level and you can build sleeper walls (or more of them) under wooden joists. Personally I don't like concrete floors, I much prefer timber ones.

 I'm old enough to remember seeing the Stones at the 'Big Apple' in Brighton, actually a wonderful Art-Deco ballroom with a sprung timber floor - amazing sound.

 I'm just about ready to put an order in for some stone shelves. They will either be slate or what I term Snakestone'. Slate has many properties that are good for audiophiles as does granite but I believe this Snakestone is far better, why?

 It has many cavities and 'runs' that have no symmetry at all. It is impossible for floor borne vibrations or resonances to move though air, add mass, in this case from 30/40mm stone shelves/plinths and you have a perfect platform for TTs/CDPs/DACs, whatever.

 It also happens to be a perfect counter-point for hi-tech sound equipment. I know many would prefer slate but I just find black (or near black) very boring, it's all personal taste.

 I'm going to be using tubular steel for the legs which will be in seperate legs and so will be dis-continuous or decoupled. I will also be using lead rings underneath each stone shelve. Also each piece of leg will be half filled with lead shot.

 The tubular steel legs will have a black piano laquer finish which will contrast nicely with the mainly buff coloured Snakestone plinths/shelves and my Kenwood KD990 TT.

 I'm also going to make a slate version with the legs in burnt copper - a nice contrast.

 With all the weight of the 3 plinth/shelves, vibration simply won't enter the rack system at all.

 If I go commercial (after many trials, which I'm hoping will be carried out at the University of Granada) a 3 or 4 shelve rack system won't cost much more than your paying for 'that special paper'.


----------



## Patrick82

I wrapped my P300 Power Plant and after 3 seconds of listening the improvement was bigger than anything I have ever heard. It immediately sounded more open and heavier at the same time. I thought something was broken in my system, it isn't normal for a tweak to sound so different right from the beginning.

 The lack of bass fullness I complained about since I got Premier Power Plant is completely gone. Now the bass is too full and heavy. But everything is also more open. It sounds unreal.

 Only my Benchmark DAC1 is connected to the P300 Power Plant. Amazing DAC.


----------



## philodox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Even if a fasting 100 lbs audiophile entered a sumo wrestling tournament he would win because he is so obsessed about getting another tweak for his audio system._

 

Funny, but you'd get killed man. Those Sumo wrestlers are actually in amazing shape... regardless of their weight or body type.


----------



## Patrick82




----------



## milkpowder

Oh my goodness. This is extreme tweaking taken to a completely new, unexplored level....


----------



## Filburt

How much did that cost? PartsConnexion lists the non-adhesive stuff at $70/4, so it looks like you could have spent well over $1000.


----------



## kramer5150

dang I'm speechless.

 Whats up with all those negative comments on youtube?


----------



## RedLeader

Dude.... I think the only thing left now is to wrap each individual component in paper...


----------



## colonelkernel8

Patrick, while I totally respect that you enjoy tweaking to the next level, and the ERS paper helps you do that, I think if you spend that kind of money on paper, you should spend a large amount of time cutting and precisely placing the material, using as little tape as possible (and as efficiently as possible), or finding some alternative fastener, (like some liquid adhesive). 

 Use an X-acto knife, a pencil and a ruler to precisely measure and cut templates for some like a lidless box that you can slip over a capacitor or what not. When you make folds, score the paper with the dull side of the x-acto knife using a ruler as a straightedge to get a nice clean fold.

 If you spend $1000 dollars on paper, I think you should spend some real time installing it properly, that way, you can show off your system with pride, otherwise, it looks like you took a bunch of construction paper and stuffed it in your equipment and wrapped it in cellophane tape. If you love it so much, show it some respect.

 Thats my 134 cents.


----------



## hYdrociTy

"Though this be madness, yet there is method in 't."

 -Hamlet (II, ii, 206)


----------



## pabbi1

Clearly, we are not worthy... <bows>


----------



## Walie

I'm practically giddy in anticipation for the improvement score from this latest "tweak"


----------



## Graphicism

Is that special ERS tape you use?... also why is there a pencil taped to the desk?... what happens if you remove it?


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Filburt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How much did that cost? PartsConnexion lists the non-adhesive stuff at $70/4, so it looks like you could have spent well over $1000._

 

My 2nd batch was $1100. Less than Valhalla power cord and more for the money!


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Graphicism* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that special ERS tape you use?... also why is there a pencil taped to the desk?... what happens if you remove it?_

 

I use scotch tape. 

 I use the pencil so I know how high the table is.


----------



## greenleaf

wow.

 wow.

 but, maybe, you should add mu-metal shielding also for magnetic shielding ?
 also, what about using a Fluorinert bath to cool your computer and possibly some of your audio gear? should help for even more shielding. 

 as you can see, you can always go more extreme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you should create a "fishtank" made of mu-metal -or take a real fishtank and cover it with mu-metal- , drop all the motherboards (no hard drive, no psu !!!) of all your electronic components inside and pour Fluorinert over all that; then cover the tank with ERS paper. It would prolly have been cheaper than buying all those ers-paper sheets. and better.

 if you want more "crazzy" ideas just ask


----------



## colonelkernel8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *greenleaf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wow.

 wow.

 but, maybe, you should add mu-metal shielding also for magnetic shielding ?
 also, what about using a Fluorinert bath to cool your computer and possibly some of your audio gear? should help for even more shielding. 

 as you can see, you can always go more extreme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you should create a "fishtank" made of mu-metal -or take a real fishtank and cover it with mu-metal- , drop all the motherboards (no hard drive, no psu !!!) of all your electronic components inside and pour Fluorinert over all that; then cover the tank with ERS paper. It would prolly have been cheaper than buying all those ers-paper sheets. and better.

 if you want more "crazzy" ideas just ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Probably would have looked way cooler too.


----------



## Patrick82

I have tweaked my system with ERS Paper for a couple days now. I realized I don't have enough paper to wrap my computer too.

 I also need to cover the apartment wiring, I only did the wiring I saw in my room. I don't have enough for it all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After a couple weeks of owning the Premier Power Plant I opened it up and ruined the warranty. I couldn't help myself. She was laying on her back on my bed with the screws bulging out, she was teasing me and I just had to open her up. I was just going to look a little inside but one thing led to another and you know what happened. I went to the max.


----------



## dknightd

You are definitely a candidate for an aluminum foil hat. It might not help the sound, but, how will you know without trying? I honestly don't think I could spend what you have on power chords and fancy paper. But if it makes you happy that is all that matters. Cheers.


----------



## Claus-DK

Not an aluminiumfoil hat...
 A hat of ERS is the only way to go, then you can stop those brainwawes interfering with your the music...


----------



## Patrick82

Something weird happened. I turned on my projector and was surprised of the super sharp text. It never looked like that before. It didn't make sense. The only explanation I had was that the computer which was plugged into Premier Power Plant was sending out a better signal when the Premier was wrapped in more ERS Paper. 
 But after an hour when I got up I noticed I had temporarily put 20 sheets of ERS on top of the projector! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 With my first batch I tried a couple sheets and didn't see a difference, I even tried Brilliant Pebbles on top of the projector and still no difference. But now with 20 sheets I see a difference!

 I also have 4 sheets at the side of the projector, between Ultimate Outlet. I added the Ultimate Outlet a week ago and didn't see a difference, text seemed to get a little blurrier as well. I was expecting sharper text but didn't get any. Maybe the Ultimate Outlet was interfering with the projector, and the 4 sheets that are between them fixed the problem.

 Whatever the reason is, it happened after I got the ERS Paper.


 Edit: I didn't put the ERS near the projector expecting to see a difference, I just didn't have anywhere else to put them when they arrived. My room is very small.


----------



## Patrick82

I have double wrapped the Valhallas. I also put extra at the ends. 3-5 layers there.


 Here is AES/EBU cable:










 I also started wrapping the headphone cable. I only did half of it, it was too fatiguing. After 3 days and 30+ hours of ERS Papering my back is messed up, I need to rest it until I can finish.


----------



## Patrick82




----------



## Patrick82

I'm hearing much more resolution now. The system is no longer struggling to get through the complex passages, it just goes very easy through. There is more low-level detail, speed and smoothness. Transients sound sharper, rounder and faster. Everything sounds more full. 2nd batch of ERS Paper made it better in every way.


----------



## Patrick82

Uh, I tweaked myself to sickness. 10 hours a day bent over on my knees, the body just can't handle it, I want to keep tweaking but I have problems bending over. Also my throat is sore and my head is heavy. My room is so small I don't have much space, my system is almost in the corner as well. Having a desk on top of it doesn't help either. It is painful to tweak for so long. In the future when I get crucified for too extreme tweaking they ask me "How can you take so much pain?" then I respond "Because I have been tweaking my audio system, I can take anything!".


----------



## Patrick82

Yesterday I did some sissy tweaking on top of my table, I didn't need to bend forwards much. I wrapped the other half of my headphone cable which runs on top of the table. It took a few hours but then when I listened it had made the sound worse. Everything was dull and muddy, all the details gone. There was a blacker background and I heard some different sounds but everything was too dull. It sounded heavier too. It was the first time ERS Paper made it worse, for headphone cable it just doesn't work. 

 The problem is either the scotch tape which makes contact with the thin Teflon or then I wrapped the ERS too close to the cable, I only had a 5mm gap between the Teflon and ERS. With my power cords it's 1+ cm, the power cords have each conductor in their own Teflon tubes and then there's a big Teflon tube surrounding all of them. That's why putting scotch tape on the outer Teflon doesn't worsen the sound. But with the Valkyrja speaker cable there is only 1 thin layer of Teflon and nothing else. There are grooves between each conductor, the Teflon is that thin.
 I used to hear a difference when wiping off dust from the Valkyrja, so I guess scotch tape removes some clarity.

 The next day it still sounded muddy so I thought about wrapping the cable with even more layers of ERS to see if the ERS was really too close to the cable. It worked, I got more clarity and detail! But the end result was about equal overall than without any ERS Paper at all. It was very uncomfortable too, so I had to remove all the paper. Afterwards I got crazy clarity. It sounded whiter and edgier but I liked it more! The whiteness gave fake blackness. The true black background was gone and was replaced with a fake black background with less low-level detail. But the surface detail that can be heard is much louder and clearer than it was with the ERS Paper. It sounds more alive.


----------



## milkpowder

Oh my goodness...


----------



## Claus-DK

why don't you wrap the paper around a emty roll for toiletpaper/kitchenpaper, that will give you a nice even distance..
 Then you make small disks that fits the rolls with a hole in the middle that fits your cord..


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Claus-DK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_why don't you wrap the paper around a emty roll for toiletpaper/kitchenpaper, that will give you a nice even distance..
 Then you make small disks that fits the rolls with a hole in the middle that fits your cord.._

 

That was my first plan. I have saved up a few dozen toiletpaper rolls and was planning to make holes through the rolls and thread rubber bands through them. But it was easier to have the cable hanging in scotch tape instead. It's also lighter.
 If scotch tape makes the sound worse there will also be a problem with the rubber bands. The best is to shield the whole listening area instead.

 BTW. I have used up all the ERS Paper now, except for 4 of them which are adhesive sheets. I will attach them on the top cover inside my Cary transport.

 I used 6 sheets for my computer (PSU and soundcard) and the rest I covered the front of my rack. It's great that amp and Premier Power Plant have remote controls, I wouldn't be able to change settings otherwise. The IR signal goes through the paper. 

 BTW. Would IR signals go through a Faraday cage?


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Something weird happened. I turned on my projector and was surprised of the super sharp text. It never looked like that before. It didn't make sense. The only explanation I had was that the computer which was plugged into Premier Power Plant was sending out a better signal when the Premier was wrapped in more ERS Paper. 
 But after an hour when I got up I noticed I had temporarily put 20 sheets of ERS on top of the projector! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 With my first batch I tried a couple sheets and didn't see a difference, I even tried Brilliant Pebbles on top of the projector and still no difference. But now with 20 sheets I see a difference!

 I also have 4 sheets at the side of the projector, between Ultimate Outlet. I added the Ultimate Outlet a week ago and didn't see a difference, text seemed to get a little blurrier as well. I was expecting sharper text but didn't get any. Maybe the Ultimate Outlet was interfering with the projector, and the 4 sheets that are between them fixed the problem.

 Whatever the reason is, it happened after I got the ERS Paper.


 Edit: I didn't put the ERS near the projector expecting to see a difference, I just didn't have anywhere else to put them when they arrived. My room is very small._

 

Today I removed the stack on top. I turned on my projector and everything was blurry, I still have the 4 sheets between Ultimate Outlet and projector. I spread them around the projector and it didn't help, still blurry. Then I removed them all and there didn't seem to be a difference, maybe a little more blurry. 
 I had suspected there was a problem with vibration that unfocused the image. So I went up and re-focused the image using the lens of projector. I tried many minutes and never got the sharpness back. I can only get sharpness in half of the screen but the other half is blurry. With ERS Paper stacked on top of projector it was sharp all over. Oh well, at least I can see what I'm writing right now, even when it is so blurry.

 Edit: Or maybe I can't see properly because I tweaked myself sick.

 Edit2: Or maybe I can't focus the lens properly because I'm sick. I remember when I had Valhalla hardwired into projector I could make a quick flick with my finger and BAM it was super sharp! Valhalla gives me super powers? What about ERS? After I put the ERS stack on top of projector I never re-focused the lens.

 Edit3: Or maybe ERS Paper improves my vision. I wonder what would happen if I wrap my glasses with ERS Paper. I could try in front of the lens as well. Maybe I don't even need to have my eyes open. Magic paper.


----------



## smeggy

After reading this ERS paper thread, only one thing springs to mind... the lunatic is padding his own cell... one sheet at a time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Patrick, I too bow to your tweakiness. You are Xtreme King


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW. Would IR signals go through a Faraday cage?_

 

Depends on the shielding used. It attenuates differently depending on the wavelength. IR is just above humanly visible light, so it'll be blocked by anything opaque.

 I came across another company making EMI/RFI blocking materials. They even sell materials for Faraday Cages:

http://www.hollandshielding.com/


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Depends on the shielding used. It attenuates differently depending on the wavelength. IR is just above humanly visible light, so it'll be blocked by anything opaque.

 I came across another company making EMI/RFI blocking materials. They even sell materials for Faraday Cages:

http://www.hollandshielding.com/_

 

What do you think about the shielded tent for my system? It only blocks high frequencies though. But since I have radio towers outside my window it would be good.

http://www.hollandshielding.com/fara...eldedtents.php


----------



## Patrick82

The improvement was so big that I just had to wrap the computer more.


----------



## rsaavedra

In the spirit of "really extreme" tweaks, how about first covering the interior of all your components with some non-conducting resin, then pouring into them the pulp of ERS paper while still liquid, pushing it all over the place to fill all the gaps, then letting it dry there. That way your components would be fully embedded into ERS "matter", instead of embedded in air with some thin layers of ERS paper here and there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (Joking of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In the spirit of "really extreme" tweaks, how about first covering the interior of all your components with some non-conducting resin, then pouring into them the pulp of ERS paper while still liquid, pushing it all over the place to fill all the gaps, then letting it dry there. That way your components would be fully embedded into ERS "matter", instead of embedded in air with some thin layers of ERS paper here and there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (Joking of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 

Good idea. It's better than many layers of ERS plus it separates the small gaps between the components inside the chassis. Just pour a layer of non-conducting liquid and then add a mixture of liquid and carbon fibers on top.

 But the problem is the dielectric of the PCB copper traces. Maybe the non-conducting liquid could be mixed with Teflon.


----------



## SayNoToPistons

Don't you think this is getting a little ridiculous ?


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good idea._

 

Oh no... (What have I done?) ;p


----------



## Alucard

If you going extreme why not do it REALLY extreme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I think you'll need the whole kit.

For the cables inside the computer
For the windows
New doors
And finally, the listening room


----------



## Alucard

And if you want to go really overkill, you could still get the tent and place it inside the cage.


----------



## Alucard

And for the rest of the apartment


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The improvement was so big that I just had to wrap the computer more._

 

Wrapping computer made it worse. The sound got way too warm, I didn't like it so I removed all the paper and then it got too bright and edgy! Then I put back the 1 sheet which was at the edge of the case covering only the soundcard. Synergy was back! This is the signature I heard yesterday. I didn't think ERS for computer would make such a big difference.

 I remember now a few months ago I had my Cary transport wrapped with ERS, it sounded too warm and smooth, I didn't like it. When I removed it the sound got edgier but I still liked it.
 I don't think going extreme inside the Cary is a good idea anymore, especially with the adhesive sheets I bought, I don't want it to be permanent. I paid extra for the adhesives just to put inside Cary, I don't know what to do with them now.

 I have realized again that I like the sound of a jittery transport, why else would computer sound acceptable to me? I need to input some noise into the transport so it gets edgier. I also like the Feet of Silence for my transports more than Magix. However, for only the PSU I liked Magix more than Feet of Silence. I also like ERS Paper around the PSU. With the Cary transport I also have ERS around the transformer and I like it there. Transformers and power supplies seem to benefit the most from ERS, it gives higher resolution to the sound.


 Too much ERS Paper makes it sound worse, 100 sheets is good enough. Wrapping headphone cable made it worse, wrapping transport made it worse, but wrapping everything in the middle made it better! The best way to color the system seems to be with the transport. If you make the transport edgy you hear it at the other end.


----------



## proglife

Patrick, have you tried the ERS paper on your Q-Tips?


----------



## SayNoToPistons

Wrap everything in the house while you're at it. People probably think you're crazy if they're not audiophiles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## cotdt

this stuff really works, and the difference is huge.


----------



## Patrick82

I just realized how much money I'm going to save when I don't need to buy more shielding. I had also planned to buy one of those Carbon Fiber computer cases. But now I don't need to because it would sound too warm otherwise.

 It's not that I have entered the point of diminishing returns (it's the opposite, the improvements keep getting bigger and bigger), but because I don't like what the further improvements do to the sound.


 Or maybe the problem is with the copper traces of all the PCB's in the system and I need to make the computer edgy to compensate for it. Need to get some silver PCB's... But why bother. My back is still aching from tweaking, I think it will be injured for many months now. 
 I remember a year ago I was cutting the grilles of K1000 with small scissors, it was painful because the grilles were so stiff, I had to squeeze hard with the scissors to cut through the metal. Afterwards I felt pain in my fingers. For half a year I couldn't use the scissors at all, it hurt too much. Now when I'm touching myself I can feel the forefinger still hurts a little when I press at a certain spot, man, it's a permanent injury now. But when I cut ERS Paper I use bigger scissors and don't have a problem since the handle contacts my fingers at a different spot.
 I hope my back will recover, otherwise I can't bend over and stuff when they put me in prison for extreme tweaking the street at night with night vision goggles. Maybe it's a good thing to give as an excuse to the cellmate because I don't also want an injury in my rear because then I would get walking problems too.


----------



## Patrick82

I had also planned to wrap the whole forest with ERS Paper so the RFI from radio towers is reduced before entering my room. It's the best way to do it. But it would have been too exhausting to climb up all the trees to wrap them.

 I also wanted to wrap the city streets with ERS Paper as well, but police would just have taken them down anyway. I can't afford to buy so much ERS Paper anyway, all those bridges that needs to be covered, and the bottom of them too. I need to be hanging under the bridge with my scotch tape, it will not hold there forever so I need to come there every day and slap more tape on.


----------



## Claus-DK

Patrick du er min helt !!!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope my back will recover, otherwise I can't bend over and stuff when they put me in prison for extreme tweaking the street at night with night vision goggles. Maybe it's a good thing to give as an excuse to the cellmate because I don't also want an injury in my rear because then I would get walking problems too._

 

Just make sure your cellmate wears ERS paper just to be on the safe side.


----------



## cotdt

it's better to use a better dielectric for PCBs like teflon. for DIY applications, you can order the teflon PCB which improves the sound.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cotdt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it's better to use a better dielectric for PCBs like teflon. for DIY applications, you can order the teflon PCB which improves the sound._

 

While doing it extreme it's better to just remove the PCB in the first place. Just put all the components into the non-conducting liquid and mix some Carbon Fibers and hardening gel or something to make it all stiff. The end result is a cube with the components spread out inside. The whole cube itself is the chassis and you can look inside, but you can't open it up. At the rear of the cube are the connectors.

 PCB is a bad design because it is 2 dimensional, with the cube you can put the components in 3 dimensions which would result in a shorter signal path. The Carbon Fibers surrounding each component will reduce the EMI. All of the components inside the cube will be connected to each other without any solder joints. All the components will be manufactured at the same time with nanobots running inside and building the connections. Instead of adding crappy silver wiring between the components the nanobots just create the silver material from scratch. The end result is perfect connections with no solder joints.

 The nanobots could also build extra shields inside the cube, the nanobots would permanently live inside the cube and constantly "repair" the internals if there are any problems. Outside the cube is a display where you can choose the settings, you can control the temperature of each component inside and how much EMI you want to input to it to choose the coloration you want. 
 Since you can choose the coloration you can put the whole audio system inside the cube. Just 1 cube for everything. No power conditioning or anything, the nanobots will repair the AC anyway. Just 1 box, plug one end to the wall and the other end to your headphones.

 This is great, now I don't need to move into the ERS Papered levitating cave with the nuclear power plant on top with Valhalla cables hanging down from it. Just put 1 cube on the table and it's done!


----------



## Janus

nanobots could also band together and create replicas of human brains, then develop into a whole new civilization on the micro scale, then finally when they reach singularity, build up to our proportions or even larger via advanced materials. when that day comes, patrick will go up to their leader, pour a vat of ers pulp onto it and curse it for causing a lack of black background, which in turn destroys any possibility of symbiotic relations between the two races and doom us all to the wrath of the nanobot leader. Somehow the leader cannot summon the rest of his empire to turn into dust and infiltrate our porus skins(with malicious intent of course) because- alas, the pulp has dried and embedded it into a machine's worst nightmare, a dielectric tomb which lays in a conductive metal foil box(a faraday tent added by patrick when he thought the ers pulp was not enough). The rest of the robots have been put on standby to wait for orders from their representitive, but it seems they never get their answer, and in the meantime mother nature decides to have another funny little hurricane and that swirls over the robot cities and rusts em because patrick had extracted all the protective materials on the robot world because he thought it affected the dielectric properties of whatever it covered. 
 Thus ends the time of the robots.


----------



## televators




----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jmmtn4aj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You've actually spent more on mods and ERS paper than you have on equipment, and probably many times more at that..

 Incredible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I just realized that the tweaks only for my DAC cost 10+ times more than the DAC itself.

 Benchmark DAC1
 PS Audio P300 Power Plant
 PS Audio MultiWaveII (MWave4)
 PS Audio MultiWaveII+ (CleanSweep)
 6x Magix levitation feet
 2x Nordost Valhalla power cords
 50+ sheets of ERS Paper

 The P300 Power Plant + DAC is plugged into Premier Power Plant along with the rest of the gear. I tried to plug the DAC directly into the Premier but the bass fullness was gone. MWave4 is needed for Toroidal transformers, Premier only has MWave1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't know that half of my ERS Paper is used only by the DAC1. Either this DAC is really bad or really good. Either way, I'm not upgrading.


----------



## Alucard

If you like the dac1 and do want to upgrade sometime in the future you could send it in to Empirical Audio for their IS2 mod. That way you'd get even better sound but could still keep the dac.


----------



## Norman

Damn that is some extreme modding. If your highs get any higher and your lows any lower, you'll be going beyond the audible frequencies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Wonder how many children you can feed with the stacks of ERS paper you bought.


----------



## Claus-DK

Children does not eat ERS-paper......


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Norman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wonder how many children you can feed with the stacks of ERS paper you bought._

 

As many as there are papers. The Carbon Fibers of ERS Paper will puncture the lungs of the first one who eats it, but he doesn't have enough lung strength to tell others about it before they eat it too.


----------



## Patrick82

I cleaned the computer's Valhalla power cord with Optrix and was very worried, the last thing I wanted was to hear a difference because then I would have needed to open up the rest of my cables. But I did hear a difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I tried to ignore it but it didn't work. Music sounded clearer than before. It has something to do with static electricity.
 This means that the scotch tape for my power cords reduces detail as well. When I pull the tape from the roll it gets stuck on my skin. After hundreds of hours, now I need to do it all over? I'm hoping my impression of the Optrix on power cord wasn't true. But I haven't been wrong before, my logs say so. I had the window open while I was spraying and stroking my Valhalla. Maybe it gets colder faster if it's wet? Maybe wet and cold cable gives a temporary coloration which eventually goes away. I need to try it with my Valkyrja headphone cable, it's the only one I haven't covered with ERS Paper!

 So after I had cleaned the Valhalla with Optrix I started wrapping it...


*0) *I have a 2 meter Nordost Valhalla for my computer which I have modded from 3 conductors per signal to 2 conductors. Synergy was great. 

*1)* But then I wrapped half of it with ERS Paper. Bass sounded crazy heavy, it was like a new power cord. The increase in heaviness was about 50% and the reduction of detail was about 5%, but the problem was it sounded way too warm and kind of dull since the detail wasn't emphasized. But the more I listened the better it sounded, it became addicting.

*2)* Then I disconnected a conductor from the Valhalla power cord so it was half the thickness. It became unbearably bright but had more detail than ever before, the improvement was HUGE. After an hour I couldn't stand the brightness anymore. It went from one extreme to another just by modding the Valhalla!

*3) *Then I wrapped the 2nd half of the Valhalla with ERS Paper and now it was warm again, it's little dull because the emphasized distinctness is gone. But there is still more low-level detail. Transients are sandier than before. *The unbearable brightness had transformed into sand!! *It sounds amazing. 
 1 conductor Valhalla wrapped in ERS Paper is better than 2 conductors without any ERS.


*0)** Nude 2 conductor Valhalla:* Little edgy. Perfect heaviness.
*1)** Wrapped half of Valhalla with ERS:* Too heavy bass, too warm. Illusion of dullness. Attack and decay sound cut off because everything is heavier.
*2) **Modded Valhalla to half size:* Unbearably bright and thin, transients sound broken. More detail. The edgy whiteness gives illusion of blacker background. Attack and decay are no longer cut off. New world of detail has opened up. Everything sounds way too thin, but scary black.
*3)** Wrapped other half of Valhalla with ERS:* Warm and sandy transients. No brightness, but no fake black background either. Same detail as above but not emphasized. Longer attack and decay than ever! Same heaviness as nude 2 conductor Valhalla but with more bass information, detail and warmth.


 Conclusion: Thinner cable wrapped in ERS has more resolution than thicker cable without ERS. Bass heaviness ends up being the same!


----------



## Patrick82

OMG! The difference in long-term listening is HUGE! I'm hearing true openness in the recordings now. Vocal decay is longer than ever. Crazy hairy sounds all over the place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 While writing this I'm just realizing when I modded the Valhalla from 2 conductors into 1 I used an unused conductor inside the Valhalla cable and it needs *burn-in*! That's why it sounds better and better! After 4 hours, where is the dullness?? I'm hearing a black background now instead!

 I heard the same thing a couple months ago when I used an unused conductor inside the Valhalla interconnect, it sounded muddy and dull at first but after 3-4 days the improvement was dramatic. Now I did the same thing with the power cord and already after 4 hours I hear the improvements from burn-in! It went from too warm and smooth to crazy transparency. It's not dull anymore!!

 I still can't believe how huge the improvement is. It would turn a skeptic into a believer!


 EDIT: I'm remembering my previous burn-in experiments with PS Audio Statement power cables, I left the Statement unused for half a year and then put it back. It was a lot more muddy and dull than I remembered it, but after 3-5 hours the extra muddiness went away. 4 hours seems to be the magic time for power cords.


----------



## Patrick82

My Cary 303/300 transport used to sound blacker and heavier than my computer. Whenever I switched from Cary to computer it sounded too thin, open and dull. Cary always had a much blacker background. But now the computer has a blacker background and it's almost as heavy! OMG. Computer has a 4 times longer Valhalla power cord that's why. Longer Valhalla seems to give more coloration. The whiteness from the silver plating gives a fake black background without a sacrifice in detail, it's great.

 The improvement was so big I wish I had modded and wrapped computer's Valhalla much earlier!

 Next I need to replace my apartment wiring with Valhalla. I hope Nordost makes cables that long, I don't want to solder pieces together. In 6 years I will get it, mark this post!


----------



## Patrick82

I'm suspecting now that ERS Paper only works with the colored Valhalla cables. Valhalla gives extra whiteness which gives the illusion of a fake black background which is blacker than a true background can ever become, since the recordings themselves have noise in them. The background noise in the recordings isn't as apparent if the surface is whiter. Everything is shifted upwards without sacrificing the low-level detail. The end result is fake dynamics. The blackness is originally the same but the boosted whiteness increases the contrast between them. So it appears that the background is blacker.

 When making Valhalla thinner the bass is sacrificed for more detail but wrapping it in ERS Paper boosts the bass back up. You get a sound that is the best of both worlds.
 A cable without shielding gets infected with EMI and the bass and details are removed. So what has Nordost done? They have compensated for it by adding more conductors to the cable. It increased the bass while sacrificing even more details. I don't know what Nordost was thinking when they designed the cable. I guess they just want to save some cash and don't bother with the shielding. It's better for the consumer anyway, who wants to pay 10x the price for the cable anyway? Just get a few sheets of ERS for a hundred bucks and there you go.


----------



## Patrick82

How can background get blacker than this? It's almost too black.


*Improvement score:* *[size=xx-large]40 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000[/size]*


----------



## woodcans

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *televators* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_officially the best thread ever._

 

x2 (wrapped in 3 sheets of ERS to improve the dynamics of this post)


----------



## Patrick82

I wrapped some of the computer again with positive improvements this time! Making Valhalla thinner enabled it! Where is muddiness? No muddiness, just hairy smooth transients, like fine sand!


----------



## Patrick82

I put the pictures together so it is easier to see.


----------



## televators




----------



## GlorytheWiz825

What the heck...gosh, I'm at a loss for words. :/

 I commend you for your modding abilities Patrick82.


----------



## hYdrociTy

your room looks neat now....


----------



## sauce boat

MY! what sauce is that?


----------



## SirVesseur

It's almost worth a tripp to Sweden. I have never seen anything like this, not by a long shot. 


 p.s. They got nice girls there too.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Next I need to replace my apartment wiring with Valhalla. I hope Nordost makes cables that long, I don't want to solder pieces together. In 6 years I will get it, mark this post!_

 

I was testing thickness and length of cable plugged into wall and was surprised of the big difference. The longer the cable is the more perfect the size needs to be. Replacing apartment wiring with Valhalla power cord doesn't work. But replacing it with speaker cable does! I can fine tune the overall thickness with the multiple 22awg conductors inside the cable. But the problem is the scotch tape again, time for toilet paper rolls. I also need a few hundred sheets of ERS Paper again. But first the cable. 

 Speaker cable would be easy to tape in the ceiling for shortest signal path from breaker box. It's a very light cable. Maybe I can put it hanging in rubber bands and tape the ends of the rubber bands into the ceiling.
 Only $6000 used for a 4 meter pair, 16 meters total when soldering the pieces together. It's not that many years away! I could also sell my bed and clothes and get it sooner, but I don't want problems with my back when sleeping on floor. I need enough strength to bend up and install the cable.


----------



## Cid

Yeah, I figured using the scotch tape would have bad effects on the sound, but I don't think there is any other way to fasten it on. You'd think the people who made ERS paper would have some sort of ERS tape?


----------



## hYdrociTy

there are those adhesive back ers paper.. he could just cut them into strips like tape.


----------



## mlhm5

[size=xx-large]發 燒[/size]


----------



## RedLeader

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As many as there are papers. The Carbon Fibers of ERS Paper will puncture the lungs of the first one who eats it, but he doesn't have enough lung strength to tell others about it before they eat it too._

 

That is at once the worst and funniest thing I have ever read on head-fi.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mlhm5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[size=xx-large]發 燒[/size]_

 

[size=large]*超级*发烧友[/size]


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mlhm5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[size=xx-large]發 燒[/size]_

 

a.k.a. "Fever outbreak"


----------



## Alucard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[size=large]*超级*发烧友[/size] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

And that means?


----------



## Patrick82

http://www.claritycable.com/Z-Sleeves.html

 These 8 inch sleeves are using ERS Paper inside. Why is 8 inches enough? Maybe the magnetic field is traveling around the wire and the sleeve reduces it before reaching the other end? 
 If it works it might be better than ERS Paper since I don't need to use scotch tape anymore. If not, I could still use both of them combined.


----------



## NotoriousBIG_PJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://www.claritycable.com/Z-Sleeves.html

 These 8 inch sleeves are using ERS Paper inside. Why is 8 inches enough? Maybe the magnetic field is traveling around the wire and the sleeve reduces it before reaching the other end? 
 If it works it might be better than ERS Paper since I don't need to use scotch tape anymore. If not, I could still use both of them combined._

 

I made my own diy 'z-sleeve' using left overs I had from other projects and foam pipe insulation from the hardware store. I used a layer of copper braid, then teflon tape, then a ti-sheild layer, another layer of tape, then a layer of ers paper, and finally a couple layers of copper tape. The copper braid and copper tape are probably redundant because of the effectiveness of the ti-shield.

 Biggie.


----------



## televators




----------



## Patrick82




----------



## Patrick82

*First impressions Cary transport:* Dry and smooth transients with more blackness in between. True openness, true transparency, true resolution. Little bigger soundstage.


 Cary used to sound bright and edgy which gave fake blackness and transparency, I liked it. But now the brightness has been replaced with transients, there is more information. It sounds *very dry* but I like it more because of the extra transients. It's also more relaxing to listen.


----------



## spyder187

Well done Patrick!!! You have piqued my interest in the stuff but it won't be until a few months down the road that I potentially try some after I have such an acomplished setup of equipment as you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I doubt I'd try as much of the stuff as you but it sure sounds interesting. 

 Keep up the tweak experimentations and the reports on your findings.


----------



## fkclo

For those who want to experiment without draining the wallet, Herbie's Audio Lab (famous for its tube dampers and footers) has 4" x 8" sheets for only $5 a piece. 

 I think this is great price - and cheap enough to encourage some experiment and convert a few more head-fiers to join the camp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here is the link :

http://herbiesaudiolab.home.att.net/closeout.htm

 F.Lo


----------



## Singapura

How about a cash flow statement? I'm wondering how much you spent so far and on what. Anyway, you ask the company that makes the paper to sponsor you! Did you wrap your cans as well?


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Singapura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How about a cash flow statement? I'm wondering how much you spent so far and on what._

 

Year 2006 I didn't spend much, I spent the time hardwiring cables and bypassing stuff.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Singapura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you wrap your cans as well?_

 

No, wrapping cans with ERS Paper made it too uncomfortable. I use headphones in bed so the Carbon Fibers would enter the pillow. I don't want to wake up blind with punctured lungs and pillow covered with blood.


----------



## Patrick82

Here is video of 2nd batch, I start with part2 because part1 is boring.


 ERS Paper 2nd batch (part2): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KAz5vLV2_E


----------



## jmmtn4aj

Why not get the schematics for the devices and start making them yourself (amp, cd player) with the indivual circuits isolated? I.e instead of a circuit board several square centimeters big you'll have several square meters of individual ers-isolated circuits, but hey it'd sound sweet right? Also how exactly do you tell 'fake blackness' from.. er.. true blackness? My understanding is that blackness is used to describe a background devoid of noise or sound, so how exactly do you tell one nothingness apart from another nothingness?


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jmmtn4aj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why not get the schematics for the devices and start making them yourself (amp, cd player) with the indivual circuits isolated? I.e instead of a circuit board several square centimeters big you'll have several square meters of individual ers-isolated circuits, but hey it'd sound sweet right? Also how exactly do you tell 'fake blackness' from.. er.. true blackness? My understanding is that blackness is used to describe a background devoid of noise or sound, so how exactly do you tell one nothingness apart from another nothingness?_

 

If the whiteness in the sound is exaggerated then ít changes the contrast and makes the blackness appear blacker. It will give fake dynamics because some of the low-level detail is missing. The lack of low-level detail will also make the background appear blacker. It sounds edgy, white and cold, but the background is blacker because the difference between the whiteness and blackness is bigger.

 A true black background is where you hear all the low-level details while the background is equally black. Instead of using boosted whiteness it uses clarity around each sound instead. It reveals ambient decay which makes the background bigger and more open. That's a true black background.

 With a certain combination you can get more low-level detail but also more muddiness. You can get a blacker background with less details, but it's fake.


----------



## proglife

what's up with the whispering? creeping me out bro!


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *proglife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what's up with the whispering? creeping me out bro!_

 

I'm whispering so that the men in suits in a black van outside my window can't hear what I say.


----------



## Singapura

*[size=x-small]Patrick82[/size]* , you're the greatest. Be careful that Holywood won't rip your story. You should sell the idea to them (and give me a % 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I can already see Johnny Depp in the role of Patrick triumphing over stray EMR.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is video of 2nd batch, I start with part2 because part1 is boring.


 ERS Paper 2nd batch (part2): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KAz5vLV2_E_

 

Here is part1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2XT_Jx6bCE


----------



## Singapura

Patrick, I don't want to alarm you but I noticed that you have quite a few amalgame teeth fillings. Did you know that the greatest source of EMR comes from teeth fillings? Some people claim they can receive radiowaves with them. If I were you I would consider replacing them with porcelain fillings. It's cheaper than your paper and more healthy too.


----------



## proglife

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm whispering so that the men in suits in a black van outside my window can't hear what I say._

 

that's good to hear. i thought that maybe your voice had gone out on you from too much extreme tweaking


----------



## Patrick82

Someone should make some audiophile clothing. Sprinters and swimmers have their own suits, why not something for audiophiles too?

 See this antistatic suit and gloves:








 This is a great site for EMI shielding, floor mat, window glass, wallpaper, clothes: http://www.marktek-inc.com/products.htm

 I want to wrap my whole room in this.


 It seems like I'm getting a suit like that, does anyone know of other places where to buy similar clothes?


----------



## Patrick82

I found some clothes here. It has 4% carbon fiber inside. What do you think fits me best, blue or white?

http://www.esd.tv/Clothes.html


----------



## Killercrush

Get both colors, you live in Sweden don't you ?


----------



## 883dave

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found some clothes here. It has 4% carbon fiber inside. What do you think fits me best, blue or white?

http://www.esd.tv/Clothes.html_

 

Get the white one...it will look best after you have "tweaked" it


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Singapura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*[size=x-small]Patrick82[/size]* , you're the greatest. Be careful that Holywood won't rip your story. You should sell the idea to them (and give me a % 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I can already see Johnny Depp in the role of Patrick triumphing over stray EMR._

 

well, patrick is just a brave pioneer where no modder has gone before. modding, the final frontier.

 Bear in mind that some stuff he finds out is really usefull.


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Killercrush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Get both colors, you live in Sweden don't you ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

that would be blue and yellow then, if i am not mistaken.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 guess more beans for you the comming months.


----------



## Alucard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Killercrush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Get both colors, you live in Sweden don't you ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Our flag is blue and yellow, it's finland that has blue and white.


----------



## 883dave

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tourmaline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_well, patrick is just a brave pioneer where no modder has gone before. modding, the final frontier.

 Bear in mind that some stuff he finds out is really usefull._

 

Hear Hear!!!!!

 Keep it up, Patrick


----------



## Patrick82

ERS Paper is very cheap compared to these AC plugs and AC outlet covers with carbon fiber for shielding.
 Instead of spending $1000 you can just use a few sheets of ERS and get the same results!

http://www.cryo-parts.com/acrolinkpicf.html

http://www.cryo-parts.com/oyaidewpcxxx.html


----------



## gotchaforce

[http://poollogics.is-a-geek.net/pict...ry/full.10.JPG

 This is literally the most glorious thing i have ever seen.


----------



## DSlayerZX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *televators* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Babelfish says : Super Fan... ????_

 

Nah, it 發燒友 means, audiophiles 

 and 超級means super

 so if you combine them together, it means. ur.. super audiophile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah, I am a Taiwanese fob that is suffering my way through college


----------



## Patrick82

OMG! I have found the muddiness problem of Nordost Vishnu now. The conductors are too close to each other. I'm using a separate Vishnu cable for live and neutral and the improvement was huge!

 Since I re-arranged my setup a week ago I haven't been able to listen to my Cary 303/300 transport yet because I haven't plugged it in, computer sounds almost as good. Instead of plugging in Cary with Valhalla I used a 55cm Vishnu instead.

 When comparing Cary + Vishnu (55cm) against computer + Valhalla (2m) the computer was clearly better because it used the better cable. With the Cary + Vishnu something was in front of the music, it sounded too smooth and dull with lack of detail, it was unbearable to listen and I had to do something about it. 
 Before plugging in Valhalla I gave the Vishnu another chance. I used another 55cm Vishnu and used 1 conductor from each cable, this way the conductors weren't interfering with each other. The difference it made was crazy. It sounded very white and edgy similar to Valhalla, it gave fake transparency. I didn't hear anything in front of the music, but there was lack of low-level detail. The problem was the cable wasn't rejecting EMI anymore, that's why it sounded edgy. But I liked it more than the original Vishnu.

 So I wrapped the "DualVishnu" with a layer of ERS Paper and the improvements were amazing. More transients and low-level detail! *Everything sounded heavier than the original Vishnu but the muddiness was gone!* I'm able to listen to the Vishnu now, it isn't unbearable anymore.

 I'm hearing the 60 microns silver plating signature but without any muddiness added on top, it sounds amazing! I'm also hearing heavier bass and sandy transients. ERS Paper is better in every way!

 The difference between Vishnu and Valhalla is many times smaller after they are modded. A modded Vishnu sounds better than an unmodded Valhalla. ERS Paper is now my favorite tweak because there are no weaknesses, only improvements.


 Having the conductors twisted around each other to reject EMI makes it worse. Separating the conductors and wrapping them in ERS Paper makes it better in every way!!


----------



## Patrick82

Keeping Vishnu in my system this long is a miracle. ERS Paper is that miracle, amazing paper.

 I have been switching back and forth for hours. The overall performance of both transports are equal now! I don't know which one to use! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Cary 303/300 vs crappy computer*

 Cary 303/300 192 kHz ($4000)
 Nordost Vishnu ($660)
 Wattgate connector ($78)
 Valhalla digital AES/EBU ($1955)
 3x Feet of Silence ($340)
 ___________
 $7033


 Crappy computer ($0)
 Nordost Valhalla ($3000)
 Marinco connector ($13)
 Antec Phantom 350 PSU ($140)
 EMU0404 ($99)
 Cheap Toslink ($20)
 Magix levitation foot under PSU ($200)
 4x Feet of Silence under computer case ($455)
 ___________
 $3927


 Both transports have about 15 sheets of ERS Paper and are plugged into Premier Power Plant and they are equal with the tweaks above!

 Why buy high-end gear when you can find crappy computer from garbage dumpster and plug it in with Valhalla power cord?


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why buy high-end gear when you can find crappy computer from garbage dumpster and plug it in with Valhalla power cord?_

 

(SAF) Spousal acceptance factor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## lowmagnet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have found the muddiness problem of Nordost Vishnu now._

 

It's because the di-electric jacket is lavender. Clearly it should be off-white like Apple monitors use. Or it could be because they're only using 99.99999% pure silver. 99.9999999% is far better, IMO.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lowmagnet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's because the di-electric jacket is lavender. Clearly it should be off-white like Apple monitors use. Or it could be because they're only using 99.99999% pure silver. 99.9999999% is far better, IMO._

 

Both Vishnu and Valhalla have 99.999999% OFC. With both cables the conductors are inside clear Teflon tubes. The outer jacket of Vishnu is colored, but I don't think it matters.

 Valhalla also had the muddiness problem because the live and neutral signals ran adjacent to each other. With the Vishnu they just crossed the path of each other. With Valhalla the problem was bigger but the silver plating compensated for it.
 Since Valhalla has 3 conductors for both live and neutral signals it was easy to fix the problem. When disconnecting a conductor from both adjacent groups the signals didn't interfere with each other anymore. Going from 3 to 2 conductors made a huge difference. But when going from 2 to 1 conductors it sounded so bright I thought something was broken, the cable wasn't good at rejecting EMI anymore. Everytime I tried the 1 conductor Valhalla power cord it was unbearable and I needed to change back to 2 conductors. But after I tried ERS Paper it was possible to use 1 conductor again. The broken sound had turned into transients. It went from bright to warm just by wrapping the cable in ERS Paper.


----------



## rsaavedra

Patrick, here´s an interesting finding that I wanted to bring to your awareness. Well, maybe your whole house is already painted with it, but just in case: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/hughes/1...blocking-paint


----------



## SayNoToPistons

Ohh no... He's gone crazy.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Patrick, here´s an interesting finding that I wanted to bring to your awareness. Well, maybe your whole house is already painted with it, but just in case: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/hughes/1...blocking-paint_

 

This is great. I can cover my whole body in it!

  Quote:


 You can spritz it over bare skin, over moisturiser and make-up, at any time and as often as you like. But if you're going to apply it just once in the day, make it first thing. Remember Artificial Electromagnetic Waves are present 24 hours a day and effect men's skin as well as women's!


----------



## Patrick82

I moved the transformers out of the chassis and got the biggest improvement ever even when they weren't wrapped. There were new worlds of low-level detail but it sounded too grey and dull.

 A week later I wrapped the transformers in ERS Paper and the greyness transformed into blackness.


 BEFORE








 AFTER


----------



## Claus-DK

so coooool


----------



## RasmusseN

wow this is ridiculous


----------



## Patrick82

I'm hearing amazing blackness now. For a week I complained it sounded too gray, now I complain it sounds too black! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All the extra low-level details are now very clear. All my albums sound different, it's like listening to them for the first time!

 Rewiring the transformers and putting them on top of Magix gave more rear soundstage. After I wrapped them in ERS Paper the vertical soundstage is more apparent now. It seems like the Nordost Vishnu + Valkyrja wiring for P300 transformers increased the soundstage in all directions! I heard the same huge and smooth soundstage after wiring my K1000 with Valkyrja, it's from the Micro Mono-Filaments (air dielectric).

 ERS Paper made everything clearer, I don't hear any weaknesses at all! I was expecting it to sound warm and dry but instead I got the opposite results. It sounds cooler and more transparent than before, it sounds blacker and whiter. I didn't put scotch tape on the transformer cables, maybe that's why. Or maybe it's from separating the cables and ERS Paper more than 2cm.

 I know what it is now. It's from double wrapping the DC wiring for the Toroid of my DAC1. A week ago when I moved out the Toroid I only single wrapped the cable, and it was separated less than 1cm from the ERS Paper. I complained it sounded muddy. After double wrapping the cable the muddiness went away. The same thing happened with my headphone cable a few weeks ago. Having the ERS Paper too close to the cable makes it muddy, when putting on extra layers of ERS Paper the muddiness is reduced because most of the EM field stays at the outer layer. 

 If ERS Paper made it sound muddier, just keep wrapping the cable until the muddiness goes away!


----------



## Patrick82

Here is the DC wiring of DAC1. It is very fat now after I double wrapped it! At some parts there are 3-4 layers. That must be the reason for the crazy black background.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Patrick, is that standard packing tape that you're using on your ERS paper? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tell me it's not true!

 Have you done any research to determine the effects it has on your system? I would think surgical tape would be less reflective and much more in tune with the whole concept you have going on there. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surgical_tape


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Patrick, is that standard packing tape that you're using on your ERS paper? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tell me it's not true!

 Have you done any research to determine the effects it has on your system? I would think surgical tape would be less reflective and much more in tune with the whole concept you have going on there. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surgical_tape_

 

Yes. What is wrong with packing tape? It holds the paper together...

 I'm using packing tape now because I don't have any scotch tape left. I used up 5+ rolls and I can't afford to buy more.
 Using packing tape for the outer layer works fine, it isn't touching the cable. I don't think what tape is on the outside matters. Only the tape that is touching the cable matters.


----------



## bigshot

Surgical tape makes the blacks blacker!

 See ya
 Steve


----------



## purdue512

holy cow!! what is that monster?


----------



## Patrick82

Rewiring the transformers of P300 Power Plant and putting them on top of Magix gave the biggest improvement in low-level detail I have ever heard, even when they weren't wrapped yet.

 Rewiring the Toroid of Benchmark DAC1 and placing it on top of Magix gave a bigger improvement in low-level detail than above.

 Wrapping the transformers in ERS Paper made the biggest improvement in blackness I have ever heard.


 The vibrating transformers were the bottlenecks in my system, that's why the improvements were so big. After I wrapped them in ERS Paper the attack of each sound has little transients in them that weren't there before. All I'm hearing is clear transients everywhere. There aren't any smooth sounds anywhere anymore, all the smooth sounds have transformed into little white transients. Even the vocals. It sounds unreal. Where is muddiness? I can't hear it anymore. I guess I need to increase my brain speed again.


*Improvement score:* Too big number to fit in this post!


----------



## Inzane

Never seen such dedication in the audiophile craze before, aesthetics dont matter once you experience musical bliss.


----------



## choomanchoo

two words WWaa ooWW!, one for each batch


----------



## GlorytheWiz825

Geeze Patrick, you're still going strong on the ERS paper! Perhaps it's time for a new hobby? :/


----------



## AudioNoob

you guys are well aware that he is clinically nuts right? I'm quite serious about this.


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AudioNoob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you guys are well aware that he is clinically nuts right? I'm quite serious about this._

 

Until you hear his system!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 And you know even high end system are made crappy. Lots of room for improvements. I bet patricks setup is as good as 200.000 dollar bought setup.


----------



## AudioNoob

Did you watch his video?

 my precioussss. hehehehe... ugh


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AudioNoob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you watch his video?

 my precioussss. hehehehe... ugh_

 

Patrick is a pioneer! We all could learn something from his work. Some is not that practical but lots of things are. Now we know the magix feet are the best feet to get, for instance. And it's not that hard to put a few sheets of ers paper in your dac or cdplayer. It all helps to get the best sound. I wouldn't go as far as patrick does and cover it all in paper, but at least we know the paper works!


----------



## colonelkernel8

How the hell does a toroid vibrate. If you can explain please...


----------



## HumanMedia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *colonelkernel8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How the hell does a toroid vibrate. If you can explain please..._

 

Usually the question is "How do I stop my torroid from humming?"

 Any DC offset on the line will cause it to vibrate, plus its position and rotation compared with other components, and the quality of its construction all contribute.


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *colonelkernel8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How the hell does a toroid vibrate. If you can explain please..._

 


 If i am correct, the lorenzt forces cause fibration in the coils. The bigger the toroid, the more fibration.


----------



## Patrick82

I removed the dual layer ERS from Cary transport's Valhalla power cord and the difference was HUGE! It sounded very edgy with lack of low-level detail. The boosted whiteness gave fake blackness and transparency, it's a little fatiguing but I like it more.

 When I compare Cary against computer the difference is bigger than ever before. Computer sounds very full, warm and hairy with more low-level detail, it sounds greyer but there is more true transparency. 


 Adding noise into the transport doesn't matter to me, it's still the same performance but a different flavor of jitter. ERS Paper for the DAC and amp gave extended frequencies, it made it sound whiter and more revealing. But ERS Paper for the transport does the opposite, it removes the whiteness because of less jitter.

 It's crazy how different my two transports sound from each other now! I like them both.



 Edit: It is weird how people care about the source of the signal so much, it doesn't magically make the system more revealing, it's just the jitter that changes. Even mp3 is good enough. Tweaking the DAC and amp give the real improvements in performance!

 I still use 192kbps mp3 as my reference albums. I'm not listening to the music, I'm listening to my DAC and amp. Even the digital cable doesn't matter. Cheap Toslink is good enough. Jittery transport and fully tweaked DAC and amp is the way to go. If it sounds too edgy and fatiguing, put some ERS Paper into the transport.


----------



## LawnGnome

I have to say, this product seems entirely useless.

 You are entirely destroying the airflow within the amps, which would lead in an increase in temperature within the amp. In solid state amps, the Capacitors characteristics are greatly changed as they heat up.


 So any benefit that could be had from this product, would be negated by the fact that it is causing an increase in temperature.

 And not only would the benefits be non-existant, but the lifespan of the amp would be diminished, as heat is the biggest enemy of capacitors.



 EDIT: Just to mention, I will believe it when there is more evidence than people's oppinion. As the fact they just spent alot of money on it, is enough to sway their views subconciously.
 You would be better off creating some sort of cooling design to keep the amp cool, than shoving it full of ERS paper, and making it an oven.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LawnGnome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have to say, this product seems entirely useless._

 

It's only useless if you don't have it.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LawnGnome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You are entirely destroying the airflow within the amps, which would lead in an increase in temperature within the amp. In solid state amps, the Capacitors characteristics are greatly changed as they heat up._

 

Before I tweaked the Benchmark DAC1 it didn't have any holes for air to leave or enter. But now there is.

 My amp is much cooler than DAC1. The chassis is bigger too. But I still haven't blocked the small holes at the bottom for airflow.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LawnGnome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So any benefit that could be had from this product, would be negated by the fact that it is causing an increase in temperature.

 And not only would the benefits be non-existant, but the lifespan of the amp would be diminished, as heat is the biggest enemy of capacitors._

 

That's the good thing with cheap gear, once they blow up you just get new ones after a couple months of fasting.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LawnGnome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_EDIT: Just to mention, I will believe it when there is more evidence than people's oppinion. As the fact they just spent alot of money on it, is enough to sway their views subconciously._

 

That's why I keep buying more paper.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LawnGnome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You would be better off creating some sort of cooling design to keep the amp cool, than shoving it full of ERS paper, and making it an oven._

 

That's why I'm using an ICEpower amp, it's cooler than my modem.


----------



## Walie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not listening to the music, I'm listening to my DAC and amp._

 

I think you're getting your priorities mixed up


----------



## LawnGnome

yeah, you realize patrick that the reason you may not feel the heat, is because its not being dissipated from the components.

 Also, just considering how defensive you have gotten, I wouldnt think you could make a unbiased opinion on this product. You dont seem to be thinking very objectively about it.


 Also, like walie pointed out. when your listening to the equipment, and not the music, youve forgotten what its about.


----------



## colonelkernel8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Walie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you're getting your priorities mixed up_

 

Quoted for the greatest truth there is to people like Patrick.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LawnGnome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yeah, you realize patrick that the reason you may not feel the heat, is because its not being dissipated from the components._

 

My amp has always felt like room temperature before and after I put ERS Paper inside it. I don't feel a difference.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LawnGnome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also, just considering how defensive you have gotten, I wouldnt think you could make a unbiased opinion on this product. You dont seem to be thinking very objectively about it._

 

If ERS Paper wouldn't make a difference I would remove it.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LawnGnome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also, like walie pointed out. when your listening to the equipment, and not the music, youve forgotten what its about._

 

What it's all about is getting better audio. How do you get better audio if you just listen to the music? Using the music to listen to the audio system is the way to go.


----------



## Patrick82

*[size=large]ERS Paper around headphone cable with toilet paper rolls and cotton thread dielectric[/size]
*

3 months ago I wrapped my headphone cable in ERS Paper that was hanging from the cable with scotch tape, the ERS Paper was 5mm from the surface of the cable. It made it sound worse so I had to remove it. 

 Then I tried it again and used toilet paper rolls and a cotton thread to suspend the cable inside. Now the ERS Paper is separated 1+cm from the cable. I'm not hearing any weaknesses at all, it made it better in every way! Background is crazy black, there is more low-level detail and clarity than ever before!
























*[size=large]First impressions[/size]
*

 The background got quieter which revealed more bass information. It gave the illusion of heavier bass. But the bass is more solid and doesn't interfere with the rest of the music. Everything is faster and more distinct, there is higher resolution.

 The high frequencies are cleaner and whiter as well. It made everything more revealing and the jitter of my transport is more apparent now. The differences between tweaks for my transport is bigger than before.

 The low-level details are clearer than before, but now I'm also hearing new detail that used to be cut off. The quiet sounds extend further and they are audible because of more clarity. A new world of very quiet detail has opened up. Those sounds aren't quiet because of dullness, but because they really are so quiet. The music sounds more true.

 There are no weaknesses, everything got better. But the improved dynamics made it more fatiguing to listen, it reminds me of 16 months ago when I got my first vibration isolation rack where it took 2 months for my brain to get used to the extra speed.

 Since there is more information in the music everything sounds louder, the only way I can keep listening is to reduce the volume with 3dB. My amp and DAC were fully wrapped in ERS except for the headphone cable, and now when I wrapped the last part of my system it made the biggest difference. Now the bass is so heavy and fast it makes me sick!




*[size=large]Taking it for a ride[/size]*

 When I upgraded the headphone cable from Nordost Solar Wind into Nordost Valkyrja I had to brace myself in my chair (link). When I wrapped the Valkyrja with ERS Paper I had to lie down.


----------



## Claus-DK

you have done it again....
 Hats off you are a hero..


----------



## EnOYiN

Oh my....


----------



## practitioner

Patrick, as a silent reader on most of your threads, your latest post just does it and has compelled me to make a post!

 I mean wrapping the headphone cable with the paper? Doesn't all that paper get awkward? hats off to ya

 On a serious note a few questions:

 How long did you last in one go listening to music on your system?

 How easy is it to change a cd with all the paper around?

 How big is you music collection - cds/lossless?

 With all that paper on the headphone cable doesn't it cause cord noise that gets picked up by the Valkyrja and transferred onto the music?

 Do you have any pets?

 When are you going to replace all the valkyrja with Nordost Odin cable?

 It should be intresting and like the guy said... 'better you, than me.'.


----------



## rlanger

Certainly is nice to have you back Patrick. 

 I see you've made up for lost time already today. I'm having trouble keeping up with all of your posts. But, if I only saw this one, then all is well in the world again! ROTFLMAO


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *practitioner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Patrick, as a silent reader on most of your threads, your latest post just does it and has compelled me to make a post!

 I mean wrapping the headphone cable with the paper? Doesn't all that paper get awkward? hats off to ya_

 

No, the paper makes it more comfortable than what I had before. It just takes longer to set up into position when I change between my bed and chair. The cable doesn't slide on the table anymore, it stays put, I like it.

 Even if it was uncomfortable I wouldn't care since I get better sound.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *practitioner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_On a serious note a few questions:

 How long did you last in one go listening to music on your system?_

 

I don't want the chair to get sticky so I haven't tried.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *practitioner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How easy is it to change a cd with all the paper around?_

 

Changing the CD with my Cary transport goes as fast as with my computer.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *practitioner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How big is you music collection - cds/lossless?_

 

100+, but I only listen to a dozen albums. Half of my reference albums are mp3. I'm too poor to upgrade to CD for a small improvement like that. 
 I just upgraded my 1+ year reference 192 kbps mp3 album into WAV, I will see what the improvements will be.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *practitioner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With all that paper on the headphone cable doesn't it cause cord noise that gets picked up by the Valkyrja and transferred onto the music?_

 

I don't hear any noise. The ERS Paper is soft from the cotton surrounding it.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *practitioner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you have any pets?_

 

I don't have pets anymore.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *practitioner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When are you going to replace all the valkyrja with Nordost Odin cable?
 It should be intresting and like the guy said... 'better you, than me.'._

 

When Santa brings the Odin.


----------



## Bigguy

Is your boyfriend taking the pictures of you?


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bigguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is your boyfriend taking the pictures of you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Isn't it obvious. There are two Patrick82's, one with glasses that tweaks the audio system, and one without glasses who builds the muscles for the girls. See pics. Either I'm insane or I have a twin, I can't find a picture of us together though.


----------



## derekbmn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Either I'm insane or I have a twin_

 

I pick the first one.


----------



## mypasswordis

I pick both. And they're both insane.

 Good to see you again, Patrick.


----------



## Fitz

Now everybody can see the true power of AKG.


----------



## Claus-DK

It is very hard to imagine such a muscular guy (the youtubevideo) swimming across the Atlantic.....


----------



## Patrick82

I found this video: http://www.youtube.com//watch?v=i_6WuIAR18M

 Does anyone know what he says in the end? "Classic case of...." ?


----------



## Claus-DK

WOW Patrick you got a "Wannabe" how cool is that...


----------



## stewtheking

The scary thing is, that Patrick's videos are so extreme ANWYAY, that that doesn't even look ridiculous any more...


----------



## rhymesgalore

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stewtheking* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The scary thing is, that Patrick's videos are so extreme ANWYAY, that that doesn't even look ridiculous any more..._

 

this is CLEARLY a parody.......


----------



## Jon118

Not a very good parody either, he clearly doesn't understand the power of ERS paper.


----------



## Patrick82

He was just using normal paper instead of the real thing. I don't get it.


----------



## rhymesgalore

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He was just using normal paper instead of the real thing. I don't get it._

 

yeah, of course you don't......


----------



## Singapura

Did you try this stuff? http://www.sciam.com/print_version.c...AC1C6DC382972F It's a film that's supposed to work like EMS paper. Less hazardous for your health though and probably easier to handle.


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He was just using normal paper instead of the real thing. I don't get it._

 

Patrick, it's a parody.
 I can tell ya one thing....my bass is even tighter then his without "ers" paper.LOL.


 He was using normal crumbled paper as stands...

 There's only one patrick, this is just a wannabe!

 He is saying to relax , have a cool drink and enjoy the music.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tourmaline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Patrick, it's a parody.
 I can tell ya one thing....my bass is even tighter then his without "ers" paper.LOL.


 He was using normal crumbled paper as stands...

 There's only one patrick, this is just a wannabe!

 He is saying to relax , have a cool drink and enjoy the music.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Drinking while listening is what the skeptics do. No wonder they don't hear any differences. For a drunk skeptic even iPod sounds good enough. Skeptics should listen to a proper audio system when sober, maybe it turns them into believers...


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Drinking while listening is what the skeptics do. No wonder they don't hear any differences. For a drunk skeptic even iPod sounds good enough. Skeptics should listen to a proper audio system when sober, maybe it turns them into believers..._

 

Make that good gear and good cables.


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Drinking while listening is what the skeptics do. No wonder they don't hear any differences. For a drunk skeptic even iPod sounds good enough. Skeptics should listen to a proper audio system when sober, maybe it turns them into believers..._

 

Maybe you should stop being such a skeptic about the benefits of using an alcohol tweak to make the system better. When's the last time you actually tried that tweak yourself?


----------



## heatmizer

Have you thought about turning your whole room into a Faraday cage.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe you should stop being such a skeptic about the benefits of using an alcohol tweak to make the system better. When's the last time you actually tried that tweak yourself?_

 

When I was 10 years old my mother let me taste it, I didn't like it.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *heatmizer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have you thought about turning your whole room into a Faraday cage._

 

Copper foil is too expensive.


----------



## Jon118

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Copper foil is too expensive._

 

But Nordost cable isn't?


----------



## oematoema

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jon118* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But Nordost cable isn't?_

 






 And of course, a Faraday cage made out of Nordost cables would sound much better than a Faraday cage made out of cheap run-of-the-mill copper...


----------



## Patrick82

I removed all the ERS Paper from my system and put everything nude on the floor, it sounded amazing. Very open and smooth. I could listen for hours! 

 Then I wrapped the Valhalla power cord for DAC1 and I got more blackness, I was hearing a completely different flavor of sound. But synergy sounded messed up because I was hearing a mixture of flavors. The whole system needs to have the same tweaks to get synergy, I have heard it with cables, isolation feet, shielding, MultiWaves of Power Plant, connectors. All components need to have the same tweaks in the system, then it sounds amazing.

 Everything nude on the floor sounds amazing, everything wrapped with ERS Paper also sounds amazing.


----------



## Patrick82

The blackness from ERS Paper is addicting. The smooth openness has turned into blackness and whiteness with more low-level detail. 

 Now my previous impressions make sense. Using ERS Paper for DAC and amp gives more blackness and whiteness that is fatiguing (there is more low-level detail but it sounds edgy and cold), and using ERS Paper for the transport makes it smooth, grey and dry. They do the opposite, that's why everything needs to be wrapped to get synergy.

 The improvement from wrapping a 1m Valhalla is bigger than when I compared wall vs Premier Power Plant. ERS Paper gives more for the money than power conditioning does.


----------



## Patrick82

*[size=large]Star grounding and mono block amps
[/size]*

 After my PS Audio Gain Cell pre-amp broke I thought it was time to try all those tweaks I was scared to try before because I didn't want to mess up the synergy. I removed all the ERS Paper, removed the ICEpower modules from the GCC-100 amp and put each one on top of Magix levitation feet. Under the Magix I have Solid-tech Feet of Silence for further removal of vibrations.

 I also sliced open a couple Nordost Valhalla power cords and did star grounding to a single point ground above the system. The ground wires are stiff so it's like a tent where I can later hang ERS Paper on. I used 55cm length Valhallas plus a 1m Valhalla as ground wire to plug into the wall. 

 I also replaced the modded 44cm Valhalla interconnect with 27cm Valkyrja speaker wiring because it is easier to hardwire. It's also more neutral with more low-level detail and smoothness.

 For my amp, I replaced the 1m Valhalla with a couple 55cm Valhallas, I plugged each mono block amp into their own Isozone of the Premier Power Plant. The difference was similar as plugging them both into a JuiceBar with a Noise Harvester on it. Without the Harvester it sounded edgy and fatiguing, with the Harvester it sounded full and heavy. Removing the Premier Power Plant and plugging everything to the wall sounded fine also, as long as the Harvester was there. I rather spend the money on ERS Paper than a power conditioner, because ERS Paper doesn't have any weaknesses if applied correctly. Wrapping a 1m Valhalla with ERS Paper gave a much bigger difference than wall vs Premier Power Plant.

 The low-level detail was surprisingly good even without any ERS Paper. It sounded very open and smooth, I could listen for hours without any fatigue.















 [size=large]*Baking with ERS Paper
*[/size]
 Since I removed all the ERS Paper I had a lot of small pieces of ERS Paper, I didn't know what to do with them, so I made a Valhalla with toilet paper rolls in 3 layers. The live and neutral signals are inside their own tubes, Tara Labs style.

 I didn't think it would take so long to make, minutes turned into hours, hours turned into days. After 12 hours I already started hallucinating, it felt like someone was in my room looking at me. I didn't want to spend the time drinking water because I wanted to finish the cable. I didn't want any toilet breaks either. After a while my vision started getting blurry but since I'm no quitter, I just kept on going to the end. At one point it felt like I was baking rollcake.

 It was the first and probably the last time I ever make a cable with 3 layers of ERS. The ERS Paper around my 1m Valhalla power cord costs almost a grand.

 I used a dozen toilet paper rolls, cotton thread, packing tape, packing foam, dozens of sheets of ERS Paper. 
 All the layers of ERS Paper are separated with 1cm, because less than 1cm makes it sound muddy.


 [size=large]*Listening
*[/size]

 I have a 1m Valhalla plugged into the wall that has a single layer of ERS with 2-3 layers around the connectors. I switched to my newly baked triple layer Valhalla with nude connectors. It sounded a little smoother but the difference was very small. I switched back and forth and eventually didn't hear a difference.

 Then it was time to compare a nude Valhalla vs my triple layer one. I had nude conductors hardwired into the Toroidal transformer of my DAC1 and the other end was plugged into Premier Power Plant. I replaced it with the triple layer Valhalla and the difference was HUGE. The whole openness flavor had shifted into blackness with more low-level detail, it is scary with new sounds all over the place. Based on previous experiments, the improvements with ERS Paper are cumulative. The more you wrap, the bigger the improvements. After the full system is wrapped and you have a tiny gap somewhere, it is audible.

 Next I'm going to wrap my amp.


----------



## Patrick82




----------



## dannyandelyse

Patrick,

 Take a day off
 It will get better, I promise.

 Dan


----------



## immtbiker

He comes from "Planet Claire".


----------



## Patrick82

I looked back at my first impressions when I wrapped everything before listening. It seems like the improvement I was hearing came only from wrapping the power cables, covering the insides of the chassis, and covering the bottom of the outer chassis. 

 I don't know if the small pieces on the circuit boards made a difference.
 I'm scared to fry something (no money to replace) so I will just use ERS for what makes the biggest differences. 
 When I tweaked the Cary transport with ERS, I heard a huge difference from covering the insides of the small internal chassis with 2 sheets of ERS. But around the transformer I'm not so sure. A couple months ago I removed it from the transformer and it sounded fine.

 After my tweak yesterday, it seems like ERS Paper around Valhalla power cord gives the biggest improvements. It sounds like PS Audio xStream Statement power cord on steroids!
 And only 1 layer seems to be needed. I'm surprised how much EMI the ERS Paper reduces.


----------



## Patrick82

This newly baked 'Triple layer ERS Paper cotton thread dielectric packing tape & foam toilet paper roll separately isolated 1 conductor Nordost Valhalla power cable' made the biggest improvement I have ever heard.

 After my system broke and I put all the leftovers on the floor, I isolated the amps from each other and did star grounding. I heard new rear soundstage but it sounded muddy from a crippled system. But I couldn't deny the rear soundstage was deeper than ever before. Magix levitation feet does this. I got the same improvements when I removed the P300 Power Plant transformers out of the chassis and put each one on top of their own Magix. And I also got the same improvement when I removed the vibrating Toroid out from the chassis of Benchmark DAC1 and put on top of Magix. Both of those tweaks made the biggest improvements I have ever heard. And now when I isolated each amp channel from each other, maybe I got an equally big improvement, but since my system was nude on the floor I didn't hear it properly. 

 Wrapping my DACs Valhalla cable with ERS Paper again made me hear it. The huge and open soundstage is blacker and clearer now. I hear new sounds I never heard before. My system broke, but instead I ended up with something much better than before, just by making all the tweaks I was scared of doing, and the best thing of all, my system now costs a fraction of the price than it did before.

 Without my Valhalla wrapped in ERS Paper my system had less low-level detail than before, but after I separated the Valhalla conductors and put each one into their own 'Triple layer ERS Paper cotton thread dielectric packing tape & foam toilet paper rolls' my system has more low-level detail than before my system broke.

 The pre-amp inside Benchmark DAC1 is not bad. My Gain Cell pre-amp was better, but the tweaks I did made much bigger differences. Even with the cheap integrated pre-amp inside DAC1 I'm hearing better sound than ever before. This DAC is only $975. The tweaks are where the real improvements come from.


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_

_

 

Just because you have your equipment in the nude doesn't mean you have to be too. Put some pants on!


----------



## Jon118

That is the most frightening audio rig I have ever seen. Seriously, you have a lot of free time and money, ever thought about speakers?


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found this video: http://www.youtube.com//watch?v=i_6WuIAR18M

 Does anyone know what he says in the end? "Classic case of...." ?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Claus-DK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WOW Patrick you got a "Wannabe" how cool is that..._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhymesgalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this is CLEARLY a parody......._

 

I found the guy who made the parody. From Audioholics! http://forums.audioholics.com/forums...3&postcount=18


----------



## rhymesgalore

Quote:


  Originally Posted by * from audioholics forum* 
_Usually i dont really like when you guys start going off on people who want to go the extra mile or whatever but.............

 wow......


 This guy has really truly serisouly gone nuts. LOL.. im watching it as I write this and really, It just gets better. Im not sure i can take this serisouly its that bad.

*I think i figured out why he whispers, because he doesnt want to damage his hearing talking.
*
 Come to think of it, I should make a parody of this._

 

I always thought it was because Patrick was afraid, that his mother would find out what he's doing in his room, and would come rushing in


----------



## jellybones

No offense..but those youtube videos are among the scariest I've seen in my entire life.


----------



## dannyandelyse

Patrick..........GO FOR IT!

 Just wallpaper yor entire room with ERS paper. I would add an extra layer vis a vie a beautiful Turbin for your cranium.

 You are my American Idol.

 Dan


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jellybones* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No offense..but those youtube videos are among the scariest I've seen in my entire life._

 

Why are they scary? I thought my voice was calm instead of scary and aggressive.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhymesgalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I always thought it was because Patrick was afraid, that his mother would find out what he's doing in his room, and would come rushing in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

*Mother* (knocking on door): Patrick, what are you doing?
_*Patrick:*_ Nothing.
*Mother:* You are playing with your ERS Paper again, aren't you?
_*Patrick:*_ No.
*Mother:* Yes you are.
_*Patrick:*_ No, I'm masturbating.
*Mother:* Yeah right. I can hear cutting and taping sounds.
_*Patrick:* _It's from my TV.
*Mother:* You don't have a TV anymore, you sold it!
*Patrick:* Go away! I want to tweak!!
*Mother* (enters the room): You need to go outside and get fresh air!
*Patrick:* I was outside yesterday.
*Mother: *You were just sticking your head out the window for two seconds!
_*Patrick: *_So?

 (Mother starts dragging Patrick outside)

*Patrick:* Aaahhh my frail bones!
*Mother: *Some fresh air will make you think better, you will thank me.
*Patrick:* I get all the air I need from listening to my Valhalla cables!
*Mother:* It's not real!
*Patrick:* What? You...are...SKEPTIC??!!
*Mother:* ...

 (Mother closes door and leaves Patrick outside)

 (Patrick starts banging on door)

_*Patrick:*_ Let me in! I need to tweak!!

 (1 hour later police arrives)

*Cop:* Is there a problem here?
_*Patrick:*_ Yes, I want to tweak my audio system but my mother doesn't let me!
*Cop:* You tweak what?
*Patrick: *My audio system.
*Cop:* I can't hear you, why are you whispering?
*Patrick:* I'm not whispering, this is my tweaking voice.
*Cop:* But you aren't tweaking now.
*Patrick:* No, but I'm thinking about it.
*Cop:* That is not a reason to call the police. 
*Patrick: *Why?
*Cop: *That's not what we are for.
*Patrick:* But you have all the guns!

 (Patrick starts grabbing police officer's gun)

*Cop #2:* Watch out!

 (a loud cracking sound is heard when the cop breaks Patrick's arm)

*Patrick: *Aarrghhh!!! 
*Patrick:* My...my...tweaking arm!

 (Patrick faints to the ground)

 (2 hours later Patrick wakes up)

_*Patrick:*_ Where am I? Who are you?
*Cell mate:* Bend over!
_*Patrick:*_ Hi, Ben. Do you like to tweak?
*Cell mate:* Yes.


----------



## Jon118

I'm not sure what to say. There are times when it seems like Patrick's account has been hijacked, or maybe he's just schizophrenic.


----------



## scottiebabie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Mother* (knocking on door): Patrick, what are you doing?
*Patrick:* Nothing.
*Mother:* You are playing with your ERS Paper again, aren't you?
*Patrick:* No.
*Mother:* Yes you are.
*Patrick:* No, I'm masturbating.
*Mother:* Yeah right. I can hear cutting and taping sounds.
*Patrick:* It's from my TV.
*Mother:* You don't have a TV anymore, you sold it!
*Patrick:* Go away! I want to tweak!!
*Mother* (enters the room): You need to go outside and get fresh air!
*Patrick:* I was outside yesterday.
*Mother: *You were just sticking your head out the window for two seconds!
*Patrick: *So?

 (Mother starts dragging Patrick outside)

*Patrick:* Aaahhh my frail bones!
*Mother: *Some fresh air will make you think better, you will thank me.
*Patrick:* I get all the air I need from listening to my Valhalla cables!
*Mother:* It's not real!
*Patrick:* What? You...are...SKEPTIC??!!
*Mother:* ...

 (Mother closes door and leaves Patrick outside)

 (Patrick starts banging on door)

*Patrick:* Let me in! I need to tweak!!

 (1 hour later police arrives)

*Cop:* Is there a problem here?
*Patrick:* Yes, I want to tweak my audio system but my mother doesn't let me!
*Cop:* You tweak what?
*Patrick: *My audio system.
*Cop:* I can't hear you, why are you whispering?
*Patrick:* I'm not whispering, this is my tweaking voice.
*Cop:* But you aren't tweaking now.
*Patrick:* No, but I'm thinking about it.
*Cop:* That is not a reason to call the police. 
*Patrick: *Why?
*Cop: *That's not what we are for.
*Patrick:* But you have all the guns!

 (Patrick starts grabbing police officer's gun)

*Cop #2:* Watch out!

 (a loud cracking sound is heard when the cop breaks Patrick's arm)

*Patrick: *Aarrghhh!!! 
*Patrick:* My...my...tweaking arm!

 (Patrick faints to the ground)

 (2 hours later Patrick wakes up)

*Patrick:* Where am I? Who are you?
*Cell mate:* Bend over!
*Patrick:* Hi, Ben. Do you like to tweak?
*Cell mate:* Yes._

 

LMAOROTFL
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 Bud u deserve you're own sitcom. ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX...u guyz listening???


----------



## dannyandelyse

Thank G-d you are not into surround sound.

 Please, do not hurt yourself


----------



## Patrick82

*[size=large]Day1[/size]
*


*[size=medium]Put a small ERS Paper sheet under each ICEpower amp module[/size]
*

*First impressions:* It sounds more relaxing, it is smoother and still more open and transparent. There is more low-level detail. Some of the brightness turned into more transients. There is more information in the attack and decay. I hear sounds I never heard before! 

 I didn't expect an audible improvement when using this little ERS Paper! 





 _______________________________


*[size=medium]Wrapped the Valhalla power cords for the amp
[/size]*

*First impression:* Synergy is messed up. Too warm. Sibilance is gone.


 It seems like shielded power cords with a nude amp is the worst combo. EMI entering the amp rolls off the frequency extremes, but the nude power cords were compensating for it by adding brightness. Now when the extra brightness is gone, it sounds messed up.

 Tomorrow I need to jam the ERS Paper inside the amp again. Based on previous experiments it should give extended frequencies.





















 _______________________________
 _______________________________


*[size=large]Day2
[/size]*


*[size=medium]Jamming the amp[/size]
*

*First impressions:* The openness and transparency improved more than the smoothness. More low-level detail. More neutral and revealing. Decay is longer than before. More vocal information. Richer and fuller. Cleaner highs but not emphasized. Better in every way. 




 



 



 



 

 _______________________________


*[size=medium]Putting the tent on[/size]
*

*First impressions: * More low-level detail, clarity, transparency, bass and smoothness. Nothing is emphasized. It sounds boring.

 The improvement from separating each component on the ICEpower module made a bigger difference.


 I'm hearing extra low-level detail, but it's very quiet and dull, it's hard to hear it, it's just annoying. I need to change the Valkyrja interconnect into the edgy Valhalla that has less low-level detail. It should remove the dull low-level detail and give an illusion of openness and clarity.




 



 



 



 


 _______________________________


*[size=medium]Slicing the Valhalla[/size]
*


 Problem solved!!!!

 I changed the interconnect from Valkyrja to Valhalla and everything was tighter and cleaner, but there is *much* less low-level detail. Maybe the Valhalla needs to be burned in again.
 I'm surprised of the HUGE difference between those two wires. It's night and day!

 With Valkyrja I was complaining of too much warmth, with Valhalla I'm complaining of too much coldness! OMG. Valhalla is an amazing band-aid. It's probably the only cable that works with a fully wrapped ERS Paper system.

 Valhalla is a very colored cable. Both the interconnects and power cords remove low-level detail and add edginess to the sound which makes it sound clean and fast with fake transparency. The low-level detail is replaced with openness. 


*First impressions:* Tighter, faster, colder. I'm hearing whiteness that sounds similar to sibilance, but it's smooth and cold. Everything is clean and tight. But a lot of low-level detail is missing. It sounds like there is nothing in front of the music. It's fake!



 I had to slice open the Valhalla to hardwire it because it was too stiff otherwise.


----------



## tourmaline

I don't have that problem at all with valkyrja, Patrick. I use combination of different cables in my system.maybe a system full off valhalla or valkyrja isn't a good idea. Try to mix some different cables to get the right mix!


----------



## Gabe Logan

Your PM box is full tourmaline.


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gabe Logan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your PM box is full tourmaline._

 

oh, sorry, i will have a look and clear out the inbox.


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jon118* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not sure what to say. There are times when it seems like Patrick's account has been hijacked, or maybe he's just schizophrenic._

 

he's just being funny. LOL.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tourmaline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't have that problem at all with valkyrja, Patrick. I use combination of different cables in my system.maybe a system full off valhalla or valkyrja isn't a good idea. Try to mix some different cables to get the right mix!_

 

Valkyrja is a more neutral cable than Valhalla. I don't know what Nordost was thinking when they discontinued the Valkyrja. I don't know what they were thinking when they designed the Valhalla either, I guess they just found something by accident and started manufacturing it.

 I use as much Valkyrja in my system as possible. If there is too much low-level detail in the system, then Valhalla is a good band-aid to remove it. ERS Paper neutrally removes brightness from the sound, and Valhalla artificially adds edginess to the sound. ERS Paper + Valhalla is a great match for synergy.

 Valkyrja without ERS Paper had more low-level detail than Valhalla with ERS Paper. Valkyrja is best with a nude system plugged into the wall, power conditioner wasn't needed.

 But with Valhalla bandit, you need daisy chained power conditioners and a fully wrapped ERS Paper system to increase the low-level detail that Valhalla removes. The difference between Valkyrja and Valhalla is that big.

 If I would build a system from scratch, I would use Valkyrja speaker wiring everywhere. I would only wrap the DAC with ERS Paper and leave the amp nude. It gets too warm otherwise. The end result is more low-level detail than Valhalla for a fraction of the price.


 After 12 hours of burn-in the low-level detail of Valhalla isn't even close to Valkyrja. I get less low-level detail than I got with my 2nd system. It seems like most of the extra low-level detail didn't come from star grounding or isolation of amps, it came from changing Valhalla to Valkyrja.

 I wonder if I should mix Valkyrja + Valhalla in the interconnect, but I don't like the extra solder joint.


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Valkyrja is a more neutral cable than Valhalla. I don't know what Nordost was thinking when they discontinued the Valkyrja. I don't know what they were thinking when they designed the Valhalla either, I guess they just found something by accident and started manufacturing it.

 I use as much Valkyrja in my system as possible. If there is too much low-level detail in the system, then Valhalla is a good band-aid to remove it. ERS Paper neutrally removes brightness from the sound, and Valhalla artificially adds edginess to the sound. ERS Paper + Valhalla is a great match for synergy.

 Valkyrja without ERS Paper had more low-level detail than Valhalla with ERS Paper. Valkyrja is best with a nude system plugged into the wall, power conditioner wasn't needed.

 But with Valhalla bandit, you need daisy chained power conditioners and a fully wrapped ERS Paper system to increase the low-level detail that Valhalla removes. The difference between Valkyrja and Valhalla is that big.

 If I would build a system from scratch, I would use Valkyrja speaker wiring everywhere. I would only wrap the DAC with ERS Paper and leave the amp nude. It gets too warm otherwise. The end result is more low-level detail than Valhalla for a fraction of the price.


 After 12 hours of burn-in the low-level detail of Valhalla isn't even close to Valkyrja. I get less low-level detail than I got with my 2nd system. It seems like most of the extra low-level detail didn't come from star grounding or isolation of amps, it came from changing Valhalla to Valkyrja.

 I wonder if I should mix Valkyrja + Valhalla in the interconnect, but I don't like the extra solder joint._

 

I have valkyrja interconnects. Do you reccon there is a difference between the valkyrja interconnect and the valkyrja speakercable?! I would say they should be equal, don't ya? I really like em in my system, clear, fast, detailed and has a good body. Valhalla suppose to have a bit more body then valkyrja though. if you have a tube amp(wich has in general more body thena transistor amp), valkyrja would be perfect. otherwise, for a transistor amp somebody could prefer the valhalla with slightly more body. 

 I wouldn't worry too much about a solder joint. it's trivial. Al Nordost cables are soldered to the plugs anyway! And if you think of it, your system consists of hundreds of solder joints! (amp, dac/cdplayer, interconnects etc.).


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tourmaline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wouldn't worry too much about a solder joint. it's trivial. Al Nordost cables are soldered to the plugs anyway! And if you think of it, your system consists of hundreds of solder joints! (amp, dac/cdplayer, interconnects etc.)._

 



 Yes, I didn't think about the connectors. I still have less solder joints than a normal cable.


*[size=large]Day3[/size]
*

 Both the Valkyrja and Valhalla were on the opposite sides of unbearable. I just had to turn off music after a few minutes. Valkyrja was too warm and Valhalla too cold, if skeptics can't hear this, there is a problem.


 With the Valhalla interconnect I was complaining that it lacked oomph in the bass. The bottom was empty and cold, nothing was there. Previously I had to use MWave4 multiwave setting of P300 Power Plant to tone down the surface and boost up the bass, it also gave the illusion of more low-level detail.

 So I was preparing daisy chained power conditioners, but it didn't seem like I would get the low-level detail of Valkyrja anyway. So I made a hybrid Valkyrja + Valhalla interconnect instead. The move from 27cm Valkyrja to 45cm Valhalla made a way too big difference, so it seemed like 27cm Valkyrja + 15cm Valhalla was the best match.


*First impressions:* Oomph in the bass is back. More low-level detail and warmth. No coldness. Transients are tighter than Valkyrja on its own, but not as tight as Valhalla.

 It doesn't sound unbearable anymore. I can listen longer now.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tourmaline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have valkyrja interconnects. Do you reccon there is a difference between the valkyrja interconnect and the valkyrja speakercable?!_

 

Same wiring is used for the Valkyrja speaker cable and interconnect.

http://www.soundstage.com/revequip/nordost_valkyrja.htm
  Quote:


 Valkyrja interconnects use the same 28 22-gauge conductors of the speaker cables in the same spatial relationships, but this time the ribbon is shaped into a tube whose center represents an air dielectric. 
 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tourmaline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would say they should be equal, don't ya? I really like em in my system, clear, fast, detailed and has a good body. Valhalla suppose to have a bit more body then valkyrja though. if you have a tube amp(wich has in general more body thena transistor amp), valkyrja would be perfect. otherwise, for a transistor amp somebody could prefer the valhalla with slightly more body._

 

I have modified all my cables thinner so there isn't any extra body added to the music, it gave more low-level detail. When comparing a single 22awg conductor Valkyrja against Valhalla, Valkyrja has more body because there is more low-level detail and warmth. With Valhalla the low-level detail is gone and the bass is missing.


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Same wiring is used for the Valkyrja speaker cable and interconnect.

http://www.soundstage.com/revequip/nordost_valkyrja.htm





 I have modified all my cables thinner so there isn't any extra body added to the music, it gave more low-level detail. When comparing a single 22awg conductor Valkyrja against Valhalla, Valkyrja has more body because there is more low-level detail and warmth. With Valhalla the low-level detail is gone and the bass is missing._

 

Hmmm, maybe sometime i have the guts to modify the valkyrja interlinks.
 Thanks for the info.

 If you want more of valkyrja, Patrick, then look at the Nordost TYR cables/interlinks. As far as i know it is the same as valkyrja with wbt plugs!
 Most people say valkyrja was renamed to TYR!

 Don't you wonder what the 18.000 dollar cable could do? I know i can't afford it but the Nordost cables are allready that good, i wonder how much better that one is! Don't you?!


----------



## Patrick82

[size=large]*Day4*
[/size]

 [size=medium]*Jamming the DAC*
[/size]


*First impressions:* Smoother with at least as good low-level detail. No weaknesses.


----------



## Patrick82

[size=medium]*Cary transport with 2m Valhalla*
[/size]

 Pre-amp of DAC1 was too loud, so I changed the jumpers inside from -10dB to -30dB. That way I could put back the Cary 303/300 transport and 2m Valhalla power cord into my system. I'm using all my best tweaks for the Cary, that's why it's better than my computer.


*First impressions:* Smoother with more low-level detail and transparency than computer. The smooth and clean openness flavor from Valhalla power cord is addicting, I can listen for hours!

 There is no edginess when it's wrapped with ERS Paper!


----------



## Patrick82

3rd audio system Part1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7eNNh-BSg
 Dissecting Valhalla interconnect: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFRptbOtJu8
 3rd audio system Part2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vR5ESUubJZU


----------



## Dan Millheim

Bro., I find these pictures disturbing. What in the world? Please take your meds. Your going back to headfi lock up for sure...


----------



## nalth

Wow these latest pictures and videos sure are a bit disturbing, don't know what to say... ta't lugnt!


----------



## tourmaline

hey patrick, i saw on the youtube movie that you sare using bare wire now? I am quite sure the wire will go dark, oxidate pretty fast!


----------



## philodox

Aren't their reports that oxidized copper actually conducts better?


----------



## colonelkernel8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Aren't their reports that oxidized copper actually conducts better?_

 

Considering that it defeats the purpose of "Oxygen Free Copper", I doubt it.


----------



## philodox

Well, I don't know about you, but I've heard crazier things... wait, what thread are we posting in?


----------



## Chu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I don't know about you, but I've heard crazier things... wait, what thread are we posting in? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I don't know, this latest set of videos is really on the edge of insanity.

 Patrick, why don't you use lights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT : Holy . . . Patrick, did you actually eat you extreme pizza?


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know, this latest set of videos is really on the edge of insanity.

 Patrick, why don't you use lights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT : Holy . . . Patrick, did you actually eat you extreme pizza?_

 

I bet patrick can take anything!


----------



## Dan Millheim

Am I missing something...is it only me or do these recent pics. give new meaning to power cord "termination"? Hey, I'm all for zany tweaks and "Patrick-isations" of equipment, but I find these new photos: freaky/creapy! Oh, well...


----------



## Patrick82

What is wrong with the pictures? I couldn't stop the Valhalla entering my crotch so I just kept it there. The IEC connector is bent sharply so I can plug it into my Cary.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tourmaline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey patrick, i saw on the youtube movie that you sare using bare wire now? I am quite sure the wire will go dark, oxidate pretty fast!_

 

There was Teflon around them the last time I looked. But maybe my other personality has been tampering again.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know, this latest set of videos is really on the edge of insanity._

 

Insanity how? I'm just warming up with sissy tweakings.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Patrick, why don't you use lights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm too poor to buy light. 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 EDIT : Holy . . . Patrick, did you actually eat you extreme pizza?_

 

Yes, pizza is my favorite.


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There was Teflon around them the last time I looked. But maybe my other personality has been tampering again.


 Insanity how? I'm just warming up with sissy tweakings.


 I'm too poor to buy light. 



 Yes, pizza is my favorite._

 

If you say so, it did look like it on the youtube video.

 Did you get my PM about the square silver wire?!


----------



## trideuces

wow...


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Insanity how? I'm just warming up with sissy tweakings._

 

So when do you think you will go back to more extreme tweakings? I am getting bored with my system and need new tweaks to try with it.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tourmaline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you say so, it did look like it on the youtube video.

 Did you get my PM about the square silver wire?!_

 

Yes I got it.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So when do you think you will go back to more extreme tweakings? I am getting bored with my system and need new tweaks to try with it._

 

I have a few more warm-up tweaks left to do, then the extreme tweaking will begin!


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes I got it.

 I have a few more warm-up tweaks left to do, then the extreme tweaking will begin!_

 

Some day i might try the square silver wire myself and some ers paper in the cdplayer.


----------



## oematoema

Who took those pictures? Your other personality?


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oematoema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Who took those pictures? Your other personality?_

 










 Never heard of a timer or self-timer on a camera?


----------



## Patrick82

I am listening to albums I haven't heard since my 2nd audio system. The improvement was much bigger than I expected.

 Ever since I first wrapped my system in ERS Paper 10 months ago I have had real life as reference, when I improved my system my ears were forced to improve as well. It made me hear more subtle sounds in real life. I could hear ants running on the ground and other stuff. It was because of the ERS Paper. Real life was always one step ahead of my system, I made blind tests and couldn't tell real life and audio apart, but that was only when comparing sounds that came from outside my window, they were distorted from traveling through the gap of the window.

 With my 2nd audio system I was listening to real life, but I found out that if I didn't listen for two days it sounded dry and closed in, it didn't sound like real life until after a few days of adjustment of my ears. I thought my system was complete because it couldn't get any better once my ears had adjusted. The synergy with my brain speed was perfect.

 But now with my 3rd audio system it doesn't sound dry and closed in if I haven't listened for two days. It sounds clean like real life. It came from removing the daisy chained P300 Power Plant and using only the Premier Power Plant for my gear. The low-level detail is pulled up to the surface and it's much clearer than the P300. But the problem was it sounded like the low-level detail was cut off too early, even when there was more low-level detail than with the P300. I found the problem and it was Nordost Valhalla interconnect, it pulled everything up to the surface but it sacrificed low-level detail and bass, after I replaced the Valhalla interconnect with Valkyrja speaker wiring I got more low-level detail and bass. But it wasn't enough, there was still some oomph missing. After I added Feet of Silence + wooden board under the Magix levitation feet I got more dynamics, speed and new worlds of low-level detail. But little bass was still missing, it was subtle but it started to bother me after a couple of weeks. When I did mass damping with books on top of my equipment I got way more bass than I ever wanted, the bass became emphasized because I had become used to the empty bass.

 The low-level detail which used to be cut off too early is now audible, the decay continues properly now, it is very quiet and clear, I need to control my breathing in order to hear it, just like in real life.
 Since the lowest level ambient details are now audible it makes the soundstage bigger. The space of the soundstage is clean like real life. I don't even hear much of the soundstage envelope because the low-level detail isn't cut off anymore, it blends into real life which makes it harder to detect.

 Going from my 2nd audio system to my 3rd audio system made the biggest improvement I have ever heard in my whole life, and it costs only a fraction of the price and uses less electricity too. I took my whole system apart and built it around the Premier Power Plant, and then I realized that P300 was slowing down the sound, it was just a band-aid for brightness and tone control for bass, I had to use the colored Valhalla interconnect to compensate for it. Adding two of the opposite colorations gives synergy but sacrifices low-level detail.
 The best way is to use tweaks that don't add any colorations, it should have no weaknesses, it shouldn't just tone down the brightness to give an illusion of real life because it is smoother, it should increase low-level detail in the process. The tweak that does it is ERS Paper. It's the best tweak in audio because it isn't in the signal path or in contact with the audio system. It does nothing wrong unless you have it too close to the component you are shielding. I found that it needs to be separated at least 1cm from the cable. When it was separated less than 1cm it sounded muddy and dull, but the more layers I added the less dull it sounded like, it was because most of the EMI didn't reach the inner layer.

 When using ERS Paper for the power cord of the DAC it gave more dynamics and low-level detail. The frequencies were less rolled off, there was more low and high frequency information. Extra vibration isolation and mass damping gave these same improvements for the DAC, it made it sound blacker and whiter, the lack of rolled off frequencies were fatiguing.

 When using ERS Paper for the amp and transport it made it smoother with more low-level detail. Before ERS Paper there was too much brightness, but ERS Paper didn't tone down that brightness, it kept the brightness on the top of the sound and revealed transients of the brightness around it, it made it more relaxing to listen. It gives the same surface detail with more low-level detail. The transients can be heard separately instead of all at once. It's like bright mud, when you remove the water you get tiny pieces of sand, that's what ERS Paper does. The more I wrapped the system the more sand I could hear. 

 Now all the sounds are built up from tiny transients, there aren't any smooth sounds anywhere except for the ambient sounds around me, the smooth ambient sounds give an unlimited soundstage size because they are clear without any harshness. The reason it isn't harsh is because of Nordost Valhalla power cord, it removes the lowest level noise from the recordings which makes it sound clean, open and smooth. It's more subtle than tubes but instead of sacrificing speed it also increases it. The original Valhalla with 3 conductors per signal had a sound signature that was both heavier and faster than neutral. But the extra body was covering up low-level details, after I modified it into 1 conductor per signal I got the most low-level detail because the extra body was gone, there was more transient speed but it was edgy and bright. Wrapping ERS Paper around the Valhalla changed the edginess into transients and more low-level detail, it also gave almost the same heaviness as the original Valhalla. It sounded more neutral. The step up from the original Valhalla to the modded Valhalla was bigger than stock to original Valhalla.

 ERS Paper is the best tweak in audio, next comes Magix levitation feet... Magix sounds even better when placing Feet of Silence under them, it increased dynamics. I also found that using 4 instead of 3 Magix gives a fuller sound with more low-level detail, it's because Magix need to be perfectly balanced and 3 isn't enough, when I compared 8 vs 4 Magix I didn't hear a difference, but 3 vs 4 Magix was easy to hear. Magix has an open, flat and smooth sound signature. When placing books on top of the component it gave more dynamics and low-level detail, everything becomes more revealing which is fatiguing, but more ERS Paper fixes that and increases the performance even more.

 ERS Paper + Magix levitation feet don't add any weaknesses when they are added to the system properly, they are almost perfect tweaks. If a tweak reduces a problem without adding any weaknesses of its own, then how can it get any better than that? The only weaknesses (safety and aesthetics) are those that don't have anything to do with the audio quality.

 My audiophilia hobby is complete because I wanted it to sound like real life and with these tweaks it does. There is a limit of how much resolution the brain can handle, eventually you can't tell audio and real life apart even if you train your brain to your potential.


----------



## Killercrush

Wow, that's quite a revelation Patrick ! So, no more tweaks ?


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Killercrush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, that's quite a revelation Patrick ! So, no more tweaks ?_

 

Yes. I will tweak something else than audio.


----------



## Patrick82

Part1 (Preparing): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1TCS0RanCY
 Part2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itMb0AyWWrA
 Part3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPoe9Lt7bzQ
 Part4: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Btt6nLIIfT4
 Part5 (Listening): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lq9RSqU6gN0


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes. I will tweak something else than audio._

 


 Your video system.


----------



## rhymesgalore

Ever tried to wrap the stuff around your head? 
 Perhaps then the voices will also fade to black.........


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhymesgalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ever tried to wrap the stuff around your head? 
 Perhaps then the voices will also fade to black........._

 

There's no need to be sarcastic. Alot of findings patrick did i also found through extensive experimenting with cables.
 I am not as extreem as patrick is but making him look like a fool is just fooling yourself. Alot of things are right!


----------



## rhymesgalore

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tourmaline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There's no need to be sarcastic. Alot of findings patrick did i also found through extensive experimenting with cables.
 I am not as extreem as patrick is *but making him look like a fool is just fooling yourself*. Alot of things are right!_

 

He doesn't need help from me at all. He does it by himself quite fine.
 For example this latest extravaganza:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...&postcount=329


----------



## Chu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tourmaline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your video system.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I was thinking something more like this. (nsfw)

 It's sort of odd though. Videophiles tend to rely extremely heavily on measurement. The audiophile mantra seems to be "trust your ears." I wonder what the psychological basis for this is.


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was thinking something more like this. (nsfw)

 It's sort of odd though. Videophiles tend to rely extremely heavily on measurement. The audiophile mantra seems to be "trust your ears." I wonder what the psychological basis for this is._

 

I bet it makes his head more spinning then any other audio equipment.


----------



## Patrick82

I made a movie about ERS Paper: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=256882


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I made a movie about ERS Paper: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=256882_

 

wich one is it? they are numbered 1 to 7.


----------



## stewtheking

No he means full-lenght movie. The thing is just split up for ease of uploading.


----------



## aldave

lol, wrapping the paper looks like a blanket for all those little parts inside


----------



## applevalleyjoe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HumanMedia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_.....I have found ERS has an effect for me but it is subtle and I limit it to the inside chassis of DACS /CDP/DVD players._

 

I agree...I have heard small changes more like a "blackness" so I am a believer. However, I have limited my ERS exercises to lining the inner lid, tops of sources, and underneath sources. This seems to work fine for me. Besides, I have found that ERS paper is not inexpensive.


----------



## HumanMedia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *applevalleyjoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree...I have heard small changes more like a "blackness" so I am a believer. However, I have limited my ERS exercises to lining the inner lid, tops of sources, and underneath sources. This seems to work fine for me. Besides, I have found that ERS paper is not inexpensive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ditto. For me it has a marginal effect, but an effect nonetheless, so I do use it for lining in the inner chassis of digital equipment. All these tweaks are cumulative. But there are many other bigger-bang-for-buck tweaks.

 Also I dont know why ERS paper gets all of the attention. Carbon fibre sheeting does the same thing, but has far better attenuation of RFI and is an order of magnitude cheaper. (and Stealth aircraft arent lined with ERS to absorb radio signals, they are lined with carbon fibre...) I think there are even links to buy it earlier in this thread. It even comes in tubes which you can use to put cables through.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HumanMedia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ditto. For me it has a marginal effect, but an effect nonetheless, so I do use it for lining in the inner chassis of digital equipment. All these tweaks are cumulative. But there are many other bigger-bang-for-buck tweaks._

 

Yes, the improvements are cumulative, the more ERS Paper the bigger the improvements! 100 sheets of ERS Paper ($2000) gave more for the price than any other tweak in my system. Amazing paper!
 Wrapping a few sheets of ERS Paper and toilet paper rolls around the 1 meter Valhalla power cord for my DAC1 made a bigger improvement than Premier Power Plant ($2200). Premier added weaknesses while ERS Paper didn't, that's why ERS Paper is so good. It doesn't need to be upgraded later unless it burns up in a fire.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HumanMedia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also I dont know why ERS paper gets all of the attention. Carbon fibre sheeting does the same thing, but has far better attenuation of RFI and is an order of magnitude cheaper. (and Stealth aircraft arent lined with ERS to absorb radio signals, they are lined with carbon fibre...) I think there are even links to buy it earlier in this thread. It even comes in tubes which you can use to put cables through._

 

When I tried 2 layers of ERS Paper there was almost no difference compared to 1 layer. So the thin ERS Paper is good enough in my system. It's also easy to cut into smaller pieces so you can put it all over the place (jam the circuit boards). The soft ERS Paper is also great for cables because you can easily bend them.



 [size=medium]*Magix and ERS Paper
*[/size]

 I still don't know which is the better bang for buck, Magix levitation feet or ERS Paper. They are both worth much more than I spent on them. Other tweaks (like power cords) are a waste of money because they add problems to the sound, it doesn't matter how big the difference is if it will be a bottleneck in later tweakings. Tweaks that don't add bottlenecks are the best values. Valhalla power cord is the biggest bottleneck in my system now, but I keep it because I like the way it worsens the sound, it gives a smooth and veiled flavor which makes it sound clean.

 If there are brightness problems in the system you can fix it fast by veiling the sound with a power cord or pasting the ends with goo. But you will get muddiness problems later if you tweak with ERS Paper or Magix. It's better for the long-term to invest on tweaks that don't add any weaknesses.


 [size=medium]*Tweaks I have tried to fix brightness problems
*[/size]

 PS Audio xStream Statement power cords (bottleneck 3 months later)
 QuickSilver Contact Enhancer (bottleneck 1 year later)
 Ultimate Outlet (bottleneck 1.5 years later)
 P300 Power Plant (bottleneck 2 years later)
 Nordost Valhalla power cords (bottleneck 2.5 years later)
 Magix levitation feet (no bottleneck!)
 ERS Paper (no bottleneck!)


----------



## Patrick82

Partsconnexion has a 15% sale this month, so ERS Paper is cheap now. If I already didn't have my system fully wrapped I would buy a truck load of ERS Paper, it's that good.


----------



## Cheeser5

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Partsconnexion has a 15% sale this month, so ERS Paper is cheap now. If I already didn't have my system fully wrapped I would buy a truck load of ERS Paper, it's that good._

 

You think that $2000 worth of ERS paper is worth a small change, if there even is one?

 (note: 15% off still means you are paying a huge markup on that product)

 Consider the costs to engineer such a product. You are making paper, that is impregnated with some metal fragment. The research team was likely one person that thought that it would make a real difference, or he saw a way to make money on a "tweak" and some people actually believe that it makes a significant difference.

 I could be wrong, but it is going to take a lot of convincing to change my mind.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cheeser5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You think that $2000 worth of ERS paper is worth a small change, if there even is one?

 (note: 15% off still means you are paying a huge markup on that product)

 Consider the costs to engineer such a product. You are making paper, that is impregnated with some metal fragment. The research team was likely one person that thought that it would make a real difference, or he saw a way to make money on a "tweak" and some people actually believe that it makes a significant difference.

 I could be wrong, but it is going to take a lot of convincing to change my mind._

 

If the audio system sounds bright because of enviromental influences it is better to fix those problems instead of hiding those problems by pouring cheap mud into the audio system. The mud is cheaper but also removes the details in the process. 

 With ERS Paper I haven't heard a reduction in performance no matter where I put it. Putting the paper anywhere will make it more dry, it's like it sucks out the water from the mud and leaves small grains of sand.

 If the system is warm to begin with then the ERS Paper will make it sound too warm. That extra warmth in my system came from too thick cables, with thin cables I hear the most low-level detail and resolution. Thin cables without ERS Paper sounds edgy and fatiguing, but when they are wrapped with ERS Paper and toilet paper rolls they sound better than any other combo.

 The only time ERS Paper made it worse was when I put it too close to my headphone cable like I tried earlier in this thread, it sounded muddy. The next time I tried it I used toilet paper rolls and it got better in every way. It seems like there's a constant 1cm field around the ERS Paper that tones down the surface details which makes the low-level details more audible. When I put the paper 1+cm from the headphone cable the surface details were toned up instead, and the improvement in low-level detail was huge. It got better in both directions, when I heard it the first time the price of ERS Paper felt very cheap.


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If the audio system sounds bright because of enviromental influences it is better to fix those problems instead of hiding those problems by pouring cheap mud into the audio system. The mud is cheaper but also removes the details in the process. 

 With ERS Paper I haven't heard a reduction in performance no matter where I put it. Putting the paper anywhere will make it more dry, it's like it sucks out the water from the mud and leaves small grains of sand.

 If the system is warm to begin with then the ERS Paper will make it sound too warm. That extra warmth in my system came from too thick cables, with thin cables I hear the most low-level detail and resolution. Thin cables without ERS Paper sounds edgy and fatiguing, but when they are wrapped with ERS Paper and toilet paper rolls they sound better than any other combo.

 The only time ERS Paper made it worse was when I put it too close to my headphone cable like I tried earlier in this thread, it sounded muddy. The next time I tried it I used toilet paper rolls and it got better in every way. It seems like there's a constant 1cm field around the ERS Paper that tones down the surface details which makes the low-level details more audible. When I put the paper 1+cm from the headphone cable the surface details were toned up instead, and the improvement in low-level detail was huge. It got better in both directions, when I heard it the first time the price of ERS Paper felt very cheap._

 


 Compared to your feet of silence they are. but still 100 quit for 4 small sheets of paper is still alot of money for most, especially when they think differences will be small. especially when you think about the fact that most won't even buy IC's for 100 quit or more.

 I am willing to give em a try sooner or later. Will use em in the cdplayer. My amp is open from beneath so that won't work with ers paper.


----------



## Patrick82

The adhesive version is $100 for 4 sheets. Without the adhesive it is $70 for 4 sheets, $60 with the 15% discount.


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The adhesive version is $100 for 4 sheets. Without the adhesive it is $70 for 4 sheets, $60 with the 15% discount._

 

patrick, somehow i doubt 1 package of 4 sheets will be enough for 1 cdplayer. So, it will more likely be around 200-300 dollars. Too much money for most head-fi regulars.

 I will try some later, when i am finished modding and wanna do some final tweaks.


----------



## Patrick82

When I removed a sheet of ERS Paper from behind my rack I found a worm at the back of the sheet. It appears that he has lived there for a while. Has he been eating the ERS Paper or does he feel better when he is shielded from EMI? I guess these bugs are smarter than the skeptics. I can't wait to wrap myself!


----------



## troymadison

I bet the worms makes your k1000 sound better.


----------



## HumanMedia

I think they are Silverfish not worms.

 But maybe they are just like the canary in the cage that the miners used to use, and that they are showing the lethal toxicity of living too close to so much ERS paper.


----------



## IPodPJ

Patrick,
 I really think you should try my tinfoil mod (which is posted in the "my cat tore my VD power cable" thread). It will take you 5 minutes.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Patrick,
 I really think you should try my tinfoil mod (which is posted in the "my cat tore my VD power cable" thread). It will take you 5 minutes._

 

Can the tinfoil be reused or does it become a wrinkled mess after you have tweaked with it a few times? Can I buy it from the supermarket or does it need to be special copper foil? I looked at the Faraday cages before and they were too expensive.


----------

